# big brother 23 (summer 2021) live feed and all *spoilers*



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it's way early, but there's quite a bit of news and activity in big brother world, so instead of creating a separate pre-season thread, i went ahead with the live feed thread.

the date has been set for a july 7th *live *season premier! the second ep will air sunday the 11th, and then bb23 returns to the typical wed/thu/sun airings at 8pm eastern.








obviously, the live feeds will be a part of paramount+ this year, and the house theme will be "beach club":

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392992770852282368the biggest news? longtime casting casting director robyn kass (kassting inc.), who's cast bb since season 2, is not involved with casting bb23. instead, jesse tannenbaum, who cast bbott in 2016, will manage this season's casting.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352670849287876609








this announcement follows a new cbs commitment to diversity for non-scripted shows moving forward - coincidence?

ok, i've thrown it all out there, any thoughts?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I get less enthused about BB each year. Last year was a total Clusterfunk. The year before wasn't much better. At least from what I hear, it is all new houseguests (but knowing BB they will figure out a way to get some of the old timers on, hopefully not playing).

I get the feeling that despite what she said, the casting director probably took a lot of heat for the collection of misogynistic bigots they've recently cast and didn't want to deal with it, so she "moved on to other projects". That's fine, she's done a horrible job the last few years.

I'm sure I'll watch, but I feel less inclined to stick with it a whole season if it's turning into a poop show. Plenty of baseball and streaming stuff to watch instead. The years where it was BB or other network shows, or norhing are long gone.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I still enjoy watching and this season is no different. I'm looking forward to Big Brother


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I'm sure I'll watch, but I feel less inclined to stick with it a whole season if it's turning into a poop show. Plenty of baseball and streaming stuff to watch instead. The years where it was BB or other network shows, or norhing are long gone.


Last season was the first we didn't finish at all. Hopefully all new competitors will be more compelling for us. If not we will bail again.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

"Beach club", eh? Yeah, same old house with new neon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Last season was the first we didn't finish at all. Hopefully all new competitors will be more compelling for us. If not we will bail again.


We ended up finishing. The only "traditional" BB we never finished was the season where Rachel Riley came back the second time and won. I can't stand the sight of her and when it was clear a little less than halfway through the season that it was setup for her to win, we bailed. I didn't watch the celebrity one they had at all, had no interest in watching a bunch of "D list" celebrities over act their way through the house.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

martinp13 said:


> "Beach club", eh? Yeah, same old house with new neon.


hah! my first thought, too. 

maybe jesse will cast more diverse ants this year?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

casting is one step closer to completion. alex stern, casting producer for jesse tannenbaum, announced friday she's wrapped, which leaves the final casting decisions to production and cbs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398398217499283462


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if past seasons are any indication, it should be just over 2 weeks before the new cast is revealed...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

OTT was a great cast (except for Jason)! Hope they can get as good of a cast this time. I hadn't been thinking about BB at all, so thanks @NorthAlabama for starting this thread. Not sure I'll sub to the live feed, but probably will. I guess it will. I've been thinking about a Paramount+ sub, so probably a good time to do it.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

three weeks until the premiere, and i can't wait! here's what to expect -

*bb23 cast reveal, live feed launch, and premiere schedule:*

tbd - cast reveal (approximately 2 weeks)
july 7th - bb23 live premiere 8/7c (90 minutes)
tbd - live feed launch (historically follows the live premiere)
july 11th - episode 2 8/7c
july 14th - episode 3 8/7c
july 15th - episode 4 live 8/7c
new season, new logo:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

try the live feeds with one month free on paramount+, use promo code "movies" (expires 6/30).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406643008708124681


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the teaser promo is being aired, and as anticipated, we will have all-new hg's (!):


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

“Cody, you're such a nice guy. You haven't made enemies this summer. Except for maybe…. Christine's husband.” Ziiiinnnnnggggg!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408932156718653440


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408932156718653440


Meh, Janelle loses every season she's on. So overrated. She assumes that they would have helped her. Maybe they wouldn't. Unless they are buddies outside the house, in which case, that's a major problem with these All-Stars.

I'm glad for new blood this year. I'm so sick of that group of Gen Y spoiled brats. Time for a NEW group of Gen Y spoiled brats! But at least it will take us half a season to know which are the worst


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Meh, Janelle loses every season she's on. So overrated. She assumes that they would have helped her. Maybe they wouldn't. Unless they are buddies outside the house, in which case, that's a major problem with these All-Stars.
> 
> I'm glad for new blood this year. I'm so sick of that group of Gen Y spoiled brats. Time for a NEW group of Gen Y spoiled brats! But at least it will take us half a season to know which are the worst


Even with their help*, I'm sure Janelle would've still been out fairly early. She's such a huge target, and she can't win her way to safety anymore. It might've made it a more interesting season if they were there though. Especially, Vanessa. She wouldn't have let him walk away with the win without putting up a fight.

Oh well, bring on the new houseguests, and we can try all-stars again for season 30 or so (hopefully no pandemic at that time).

* And I don't know if Vanessa would have helped. Rachel would as she's a fan.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Even with their help*, I'm sure Janelle would've still been out fairly early. She's such a huge target, and she can't win her way to safety anymore. It might've made it a more interesting season if they were there though. Especially, Vanessa. She wouldn't have let him walk away with the win without putting up a fight.
> 
> Oh well, bring on the new houseguests, and we can try all-stars again for season 30 or so (hopefully no pandemic at that time).
> 
> * And I don't know if Vanessa would have helped. Rachel would as she's a fan.


If Rachel was on, I would have skipped last season, I'm almost sorry I didn't bother anyway! It's funny Janelle is a big target. I can't understand that. She's never won once. Maybe it's more of a perception thing than anything with her.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> If Rachel was on, I would have skipped last season, I'm almost sorry I didn't bother anyway! It's funny Janelle is a big target. I can't understand that. She's never won once. Maybe it's more of a perception thing than anything with her.


i can take rachel in small doses, just not back-to-back seasons/shows - she's such a cartoon, and spices things up for the viewers and players, without all of the devious plotting - she wears it on her sleeve - if she could only cut back on the constant crying...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i can take rachel in small doses, just not back-to-back seasons/shows - she's such a cartoon, and spices things up for the viewers and players, without all of the devious plotting - she wears it on her sleeve - if she could only cut back on the constant crying...


I'm convinced the crying is for the cameras and it's an act. It's where for me first phoniness comes through. At least that's how she always stuck me.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> If Rachel was on, I would have skipped last season, I'm almost sorry I didn't bother anyway! It's funny Janelle is a big target. I can't understand that. She's never won once. Maybe it's more of a perception thing than anything with her.


Rachel actually tried to convince to let her do last season even though she was pregnant. She wanted to do it with Elissa competing in the comps for her, lol. She's quite a character.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Rachel actually tried to convince to let her do last season even though she was pregnant. She wanted to do it with Elissa competing in the comps for her, lol. She's quite a character.


yes, that she is, and she tends to be able to cash the checks she writes with her mouth, too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Rachel actually tried to convince to let her do last season even though she was pregnant. She wanted to do it with Elissa competing in the comps for her, lol. She's quite a character.


BB is her claim to fame, of course she tried. Without BB she falls into obscurity. I'm sure she's making money off of her "fame" as well and as there are new players and more familiar faces, people will care less about Rachel. Go on the show again, keep the money coming.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just signed up for my free month of Paramount+ and they've already ticked me off. Had to pick 3 shows so they could 'personalize' my experience. I don't want their recommendations especially when BB, the only show I want to watch, wasn't even one of the choices. But couldn't go any further without picking 3.

I'm glad to see that this season will be all new players. I hope the live feeds work better on Paramount+ than they did on CBSAA. But not really holding my breath.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Just signed up for my free month of Paramount+ and they've already ticked me off. Had to pick 3 shows so they could 'personalize' my experience. I don't want their recommendations especially when BB, the only show I want to watch, wasn't even one of the choices. But couldn't go any further without picking 3.
> 
> I'm glad to see that this season will be all new players. I hope the live feeds work better on Paramount+ than they did on CBSAA. But not really holding my breath.


i noticed the pick 3 requirement, and closed the page, then when amazon offered 2 months @ 99¢/mo. for prime day, and i grabbed it - no pick 3 required.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i noticed the pick 3 requirement, and closed the page, then when amazon offered 2 months @ 99¢/mo. for prime day, and i grabbed it - no pick 3 required.


Same. I closed the pick 3 without picking, and I got the 2 months from Amazon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dang, I was traveling on Prime day and didn't know there was a deal. Bummed I missed it, but glad you two (@NorthAlabama and @realityboy ) got to take advantage of it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Who cares if you have to pick 3 shows even if it's just random? They know what you watch anyways so privacy can't be it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DancnDude said:


> Who cares if you have to pick 3 shows even if it's just random? They know what you watch anyways so privacy can't be it.


because they're about to hit you with a ton of spam and suggestions based on your choices?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Just curious. Those with the live feeds, do you spend a lot of time watching those? I've watched a bit of the after dark stuff on Pop and it was REALLY boring. Just a bunch of kids talking about random stuff usually. What is the draw to watching these people at random times? For me at least, the three hour blocks a week is enough. I completely forgot about the live feeds when they gave the Paramount deal, and I might have gone for it, simply to have that access. But I can't see myself watching it enough to justify full price for it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

^ and when anything remotely exciting happens they switch the cameras to either another part of the house or the fish tank


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I didn’t watch very much last year. Sometimes the random conversations can be a good way to get to know the new houseguests, but with last year’s vets there wasn’t really anything new to learn about them. I’ve found that late night is usually when the hgs are more active in their scheming. 

Feeds also give the ability to flashback and watch at other times so I’ll flashback to after ceremonies or if something major happened that day.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you can sometimes watch endurance comps live, before they air.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I usually monitor chatter on sites like reddit to see if something happened and then go watch it. I rarely watch live but use flashback a lot just to see what's happening. The edited shows do not accurately depict what's going on in the house. The only way to see the real story is the live feeds, and even then they will switch the cameras or go to stars (I miss the fish) to try to maintain their narrative.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> you can sometimes watch endurance comps live, before they air.


So they DO show comps? For some reason I thought they blacked those out.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> So they DO show comps? For some reason I thought they blacked those out.


most times they do, but even so, with the live feeds, you can observe the winner when feeds resume, and listen to hg's talk about the comp and how each hg performed, so you at least don't have to wait for it to air to know the results.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

'Big Brother' 23 will put players on different teams


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> 'Big Brother' 23 will put players on different teams


this sounds interesting, but i wonder who would be willing to take the target, along with the opportunity?


> MEEHAN: The backyard on opening night is going to have a really fun casino backdrop, where all these games are going to be taking place. The one other big thing is that at the end of the episode, there will be a double-or-nothing offer Julie [Chen Moonves, the show's host] will be making that may be too good for someone to refuse.
> 
> GRODNER: An offer you can't refuse. The first time ever at the end of the episode.
> 
> MEEHAN: A double or nothing offer that should be exciting to watch and see what happens.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> this sounds interesting, but i wonder who would be willing to take the target, along with the opportunity?
> ​


If they really lean into the risk/reward theme like they seem to want to, they have to give some pretty big rewards or they'll inadvertently make houseguests play even safer than usual.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Usually the people in the game crave attention, knowing taking a big deal will focus the show on them. So someone will go for it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

especially if they are also "new" to the game (i.e. never watched an episode, or the supplied dvd's before sequestration - think david from se21).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410350003541843970


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

meet the hg's of bb23:

Who's In The Cast Of Big Brother Season 23? - Big Brother Photos - CBS.com


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

5 days until the bb23 live premier, and still no julie house tour or cast interviews? interesting. based on the cbs bios alone, my favorite out of the gate is kyland, but there are other honorable mentions, like derek f (yes, we have two dereks  ) and christie. since my first impressions have been known to change as soon as they begin to pick beds, we'll see how this all eventually shakes out.

branden over at bbn scours social media to add a little more insight to his first impressions, and posted his takes:

Big Brother 23 Cast First Impressions - Big Brother Network​
does anyone else have a fav going in?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> 5 days until the bb23 live premier, and still no julie house tour or cast interviews? interesting. based on the cbs bios alone, my favorite out of the gate is kyland, but there are other honorable mentions, like derek f (yes, we have two dereks  ) and christie. since my first impressions have been known to change as soon as they begin to pick beds, we'll see how this all eventually shakes out.
> 
> branden over at bbn scours social media to add a little more insight to his first impressions, and posted his takes:
> 
> ...


I haven't paid much attention to the preseason info. I probably should since I always have a tough time the first few days remembering who is who. But it just seems like too much effort and I'm lazy.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I AM READY FOR SOME BIG BROTHER!!! WHOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I haven't paid much attention to the preseason info. I probably should since I always have a tough time the first few days remembering who is who. But it just seems like too much effort and I'm lazy.


i used to print out a cheat-sheet with hg's pics for the first eps, so i'd know who was being talked about in the dr sessions.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't pay attention to the pre-season info either. I wait for the first ep to air before I hit the web.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

two days before the premier, and we have a casting change - christie valdiserri will not enter the house, she's tested positive for covid (vaccinated and asymptomatic) - she was one of my favs going in, my heart goes out to her, i expected good things, she seemed to be a strong player. her replacement:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412080532532256771we also have a tour of the house:






and hoh room:

'Big Brother 23' House Tour: HOH Bedroom Photos and Video (usmagazine.com)​


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah that really sucks. I was looking forward to seeing a contestant with alopecia going into the house.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DancnDude said:


> Yeah that really sucks. I was looking forward to seeing a contestant with alopecia going into the house.


yeah - she had such a vivid personality, and appeared to be a fierce competitor - of course, that can be a blessing or a curse in the house, depending on how she played her talents, and built her relationships with the other hg's. i think we may see her again in the future...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah - she had such a vivid personality, and appeared to be a fierce competitor - of course, that can be a blessing or a curse in the house, depending on how she played her talents, and built her relationships with the other hg's. i think we may see her again in the future...


She was a recruit and has been replaced with a superfan so I'm interested to see what Claire can do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412194688866586624


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> She was a recruit and has been replaced with a superfan so I'm interested to see what Claire can do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412194688866586624


i enjoy when superfans play, but they only seem to last if they can keep their game knowledge to themselves - it can threaten other less-informed hg's, making her an easy target.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i enjoy when superfans play, but they only seem to last if they can keep their game knowledge to themselves - it can threaten other less-informed hg's, making her an easy target.


I fully expect her to be overhyped and then nominated week one, lol.

Several super fans have done well (Janelle, Dick, Dan, Dani, Ian, Tyler, Derrick, etc), but the obvious nerdy super-fan stereotype isn't usually a winning combo.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I watched the live feeds for a few hours tonight after the premiere. Frenchie seems to want to target the bros and called himself the showmance killer, but I don’t think we have a showmance yet, lol.

Lots of small talk and getting to know each other. Frenchie wants to protect the other parents, Whitney & Tiffany. Travis and Derek X seem to want to start a bro alliance.

Edit: Just in case it wasn’t obvious from the show, Frenchie is “woke” and wants to change stereotypes about the south. He was well known on BB Twitter and marches in step with their opinions for the most part. He named one of his daughters after Robyn Kass (former casting director). He was inspired by what a great person Rockstar was and has already brought her up multiple times as an inspiration.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I've got Paramount+. First time with live feeds. Are there just the four cameras to choose from? They're all showing bedrooms. Everybody sleeping at the moment. Lazy bastards.  There must be some people awake somewhere.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

justen_m said:


> I've got Paramount+. First time with live feeds. Are there just the four cameras to choose from? They're all showing bedrooms. Everybody sleeping at the moment. Lazy bastards.  There must be some people awake somewhere.


Yes, just the 4 cameras. You can 'flashback' (rewind like with a dvr) and see what happened at other times.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Frenchie ... was inspired by what a great person Rockstar was and has already brought her up multiple times as an inspiration.


Oh no, I am so disappointed to hear that. I can't stand Rockstar.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i tried watching the feeds last night, but paramount+ was claiming i had too many simultaneous streams while i was using pip, so i bugged out and never bothered going back.

i caught frenchie in the bathroom with the others for a while - does his mouth have an off switch?  christian was approaching getting on my nerves a little, but it's early yet. brent is in total bro mode, and was on my last nerve early on - he needs to go. glad that my top pick kyland was as likeable as i'd predicted, interested to see how he plays.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> brent is in total bro mode, and was on my last nerve early on - he needs to go. glad that my top pick kyland was as likeable as i'd predicted, interested to see how he plays.


Brent's actually an odd duck. He's not bonding with the bros or falling into a showmance as expected. He's mostly just awkwardly there. Frenchie was initially planning on targeting him because he seemed like a typical bro, but after talking to him, Frenchie seems to have changed his mind and regrets judging him based on appearances. That said, Frenchie's allegiances are all over the place, and he has promised not to nominate any of the women.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The main alliance that Frenchie is started is called Slaughterhouse. Within that is a smaller group called the Butchers. The membership seems fluid as he hasn’t told all of the people that are in the alliances yet, lol. He wants to protect the other parents, Tiffany & Whitney, so they’re in as well as his team and likely Kyland. Feeds are down now so we’ll how this gels when they return.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> The main alliance that Frenchie is started is called Slaughterhouse. Within that is a smaller group called the Butchers. The membership seems fluid as he hasn't told all of the people that are in the alliances yet, lol. He wants to protect the other parents, Tiffany & Whitney, so they're in as well as his team and likely Kyland. Feeds are down now so we'll how this gels when they return.


I gather from Reddit that the feeds are down for


Spoiler



a comp called 'Wildcard'. How do they know about this comp?


ETA: not sure I needed to spoilerize that, but not sure the rules for this year's live feed thread. Is everyone ok with info from all sources being discussed openly?
2nd ETA: Guess the answer is in the thread title "and all *spoilers*" so from here on I'm going to go with no tags needed.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I gather from Reddit that the feeds are down for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It was announced preseason during interviews with the producers. 1 person from each team that is not safe competes for safety for themselves (not the entire team). And it looks like feeds were just down so they could pick the players for each team. It looks like it's Kyland, Christian, and maybe Hannah competing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the wildcard comp was explained by production in a parade interview:



> In the "Wildcard Competition," each of the three nonimmune teams (i.e., the teams without the HoH on it) will nominate a competitor. Those three people will then take part in a competition, with only one winner. That houseguest (not their team) is safe. But going along with the theme, their choice will come with a price. If the winner decides to accept safety for the week, it will result in a punishment that may affect them, their team, or the house at large.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413260339467018240


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> the wildcard comp was explained by production in a parade interview:


Thanks, I read that interview and totally forgot about it. I wonder if the team knows before picking the person to compete that only the person who wins gets safety and not the whole team of the winner?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks, I read that interview and totally forgot about it. I wonder if the team knows before picking the person to compete that only the person who wins gets safety and not the whole team of the winner?


i would guess yes, production is good about explaining the rules of any contest going in.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

wildcard results: christian won, and picked xavier to join him with safety this week.

since frenchie had been moving away from nominating brent, his attention has shifted towards derek x, but who really knows, he's been all over the place the past 24 hours, and he never stops talking long enough to listen to anyone else. if his plan is to truly backdoor someone this week (so they don't have an opportunity to compete to save themselves), the noms may not matter anyway - we'll see.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Derek X isn’t a bad choice for this week…as I type that I see Sarah Beth telling Kyland that Frenchie is sending home a guy this week and after the Wildcard comp, there’s only 4 choices.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Frenchie's sister posted about him on Twitter. I haven't been on the feeds much but from what I gather he's making a bunch of alliances and people are figuring it out. And he talks a lot. I should probably get my head in the game!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413383358978068480


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm listening to RHAP Taran and Pooya recapping yesterday. Craziness. They are saying Frenchie is the worst first HOH of all time.  They can't believe he's this bad given how knowledgeable Frenchie is about the game. I don't listen to the recaps much, but so much happened yesterday that I felt lost. Now I understand why and realize I'm not alone.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

frenchie has one of the worst (the worst?) cases of hoh-itis in the history of the game, he's all over the place, a complete and total mess.

first, he commits to no women being noms - none, full stop - brent is his target. then, after a conversation with brent, brent seems cool, so it's derek x - yes, it's derek x, but no women, period. now that about half the house has immunity, who's going up with derek x? wait for it - now it appears derek x is cool, too - so, who's left?

noms: alyssa & kyland ???​frenchie claims he wants the veto used on kyland, so he can backdoor his true target (travis?), but who knows at this point.

the veto comp is tomorrow, i guess we'll see...


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Odds on Frenchie going out second?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Speaking of Rockstar:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413632709105274880


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jay_man2 said:


> Odds on Frenchie going out second?


unless he wins one of the seven possible immunities (including veto), i'd say he'd be on anyone's short list - his best chance is one of his team winning the next hoh.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like the latest version of the Slaughterhouse is Frenchie, Whitney, Xavier, Derek F, Kyland, Alyssa, Brent, & Christian. 

The Butchers are Frenchie, Xavier, Derek F, Kyland, & Christian. 

The Cookout is Derek F, Xavier, Kyland, Tiffany, & Azah.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Speaking of Rockstar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413632709105274880


I have no idea who she is. I know Frenchie has talked to/about her. I'm assuming a former player on a season I didn't watch?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> unless he wins one of the seven possible immunities (including veto), i'd say he'd be on anyone's short list - his best chance is one of his team winning the next hoh.


He should be an easy nom for the next non-Jokers HoH, but who knows? I can see the second HoH being paranoid that if they put up the first HoH then the thrid HoH will put them up. But whatever happens, I think it's going to be interesting and entertaining.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I have no idea who she is. I know Frenchie has talked to/about her. I'm assuming a former player on a season I didn't watch?


If you'd watched the season you would remember her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brent, Whitney, and Frenchie were in the HoH talking about the noms and it was discussed how Christian was F's preferred target but since C was safe that F nommed Alyssa. B laughed and said now we're in an alliance with them and he said to F "if you ain't bipolar then I don't know what is". I have to say, I've been wondering if F is neurotypical or not?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Azah, DerekF and Britini talking and A said "in the Frenchie Fun House the target changes every 2 minutes". They talked a lot about the chaos of F's HoH and how no one knows what's happening, not the houseguests, not production, and not America.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lol! frenchie's fun house is too much! i'd bet production is already dreaming up ways to use this in future comps... 

remember simpler days? can't believe this was 7 years ago, how time flies...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I know I watched the feeds for BB16, but I can't remember if that was the first year I did so.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I know I watched the feeds for BB16, but I can't remember if that was the first year I did so.


i remember zach and frankie cuddling, all while zach was adamant their relationship was platonic (not!).  joey lasted for a hot second, jacosta held prayer meetings, and caleb was...caleb...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's looking like Frenchie is getting about 2 hours of sleep a night. No wonder he's all over the place. He went to bed a little before 2 a.m. but then got back up and went downstairs for a (diet?) coke, locking himself out of the HoH room in the process. After (what are we calling the "We'll be right back" when the feeds are down? I miss fish!) getting back in Hoh he showered and then went and woke up Brent around 3! They talked in the HoH for over an hour, maybe longer since I'm rewinding and have no times on the screen. Production woke them this morning at 7.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Travis, DereX and Tiffany were picked to play in veto. Kyland said there were only 6 chips in the bag.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Travis, DereX and Tiffany were picked to play in veto. Kyland said there were only 6 chips in the bag.


no doubt, everyone's got immunity!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I have no idea who she is. I know Frenchie has talked to/about her. I'm assuming a former player on a season I didn't watch?


Consider yourself lucky that you don't know who she is.

I watched her season (BB 20) and I hated her with a passion.

Credit where credit is due, she gave us one of the best lines ever "on my daughter's birthday" BB20 Rockstar goes off on Brett. "On my daughter's birthday" - YouTube


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

derek x won pov! 

oh, frenchie, what to do now for a renom if the pov is used - travis? one of the other ladies he promised would not go up?

derek x initially considered using the veto on kyland, but it's going to be a while between today and the ceremony, so who knows how this will finally shake out...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

They've been busy! https://twitter.com/Dolffica


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still coming up to speed on names with faces, so this view is helpful for me











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413943220141166593


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've only seen the first episode, and I thought I liked Frenchie. A down home guy who's a farmer and good at comps. Obviously I was wrong.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Poor Dolfie is going to run out of colors, lol.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

A lot of chatter on reddit and twitter about Claire saying that Whitney is a Sandy Hook denier. Last night they were in the bathroom talking and the feeds cut. When they came back Whit was in the toilet and Claire went up to the camera and said this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414149728879607814


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stellie93 said:


> I've only seen the first episode, and I thought I liked Frenchie. A down home guy who's a farmer and good at comps. Obviously I was wrong.


maybe, maybe not - i think frenchie is a great guy, he's just a _terrible _hoh, and isn't playing the strategic game so many expected being he entered the house a superfan.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

derek x used the pov on kyland, frenchie renomed travis, so it's alyssa & travis on the block as the final noms.

i'm wondering how many times the target can change between now and thursday night...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This should be fun. Ky is onto Frenchie and hates Whitney so he could just blow that whole alliance up if he wants. If he decides to play it safe, the only ones that he’s not aligned with are DX and Brit.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm hoping that he doesn't nom DX since DX used the veto on him. I'd love to see Frenchie freaking out OTB. I was following the updates on Jokers since the ep hasn't aired here in the west yet. Really glad Brent didn't end up as HoH.

I wonder if Kyland will tell Frenchie to STFU and stop interrupting him when they talk now that Ky has the power? Sure hope so, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Frenchie did volunteer to be a pawn for Ky since he put him up…


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Frenchie did volunteer to be a pawn for Ky since he put him up&#8230;


Oh that would be great and then he gets voted off. That would make for great TV, but it would deprive us from the mess that is Frenchie for the rest of the season.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

as painful as the journey was, i'm so glad travis is gone, he was a total tool - no matter how hard he tried, small comments he made while in the house were telling of his true personality, so it's good his departure is out of the way...for now...unless there's a winback opportunity...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

am I the only one that noticed the Whitney nip slip in the Diary room ?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Frenchie did volunteer to be a pawn for Ky since he put him up&#8230;


And he'll last about 2 seconds OTB before paranoia sets in and he's even more whacko than he was as HoH. It will be great to see. I think he would probably win the veto or somehow weasel his way off, but it would be fun to watch. (Disclaimer, I haven't watched or read anything since Ky won, so this may all be moo by now (yes, I'm channeling my inner Joey for Frenchie the farmer).


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I am only a casual fan, having watched the last 4-5 seasons. But French Fries just does not make any sense. His hatred for all things She-mance is odd, like he docent want anyone to hook up if he can't? And his farmer bit is getting old already. I look forward to his implosion.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> I am only a casual fan, having watched the last 4-5 seasons. But French Fries just does not make any sense. His hatred for all things She-mance is odd, like he docent want anyone to hook up if he can't? And his farmer bit is getting old already. I look forward to his implosion.


Based on what I've seen so far, Frenchie wouldn't even be a decent docent.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

A decent doesn't? What?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> am I the only one that noticed the Whitney nip slip in the Diary room ?


Nope, a bumch of people on Reddit noticed.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jcondon said:


> A decent doesn't? What?


Docent. A museum tour guide. I was playing off the OP's misspelling of doesn't as docent. I know, too cerebral.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

SB won WC comp but had to change teams with Clair or Tiff to get safety. So she declined safety and stayed with her team (she knows she's safe). Haha this meant Frenchie didn't win the WC comp.

I'm loving Ky's HoH. After the WC comp he had each team come in to the Hoh for 15 minutes and then he did 5 min 1:1's. Pretty entertaining convos. The best was with Tiffany. She is so good at this game.

Feeds are down now for noms. I'd love to see Frenchie and Brent OTB. Ky wouldn't say who he'd nom but most likely will be Frenchie and Britini. 

I didn't see it but at some point Frenchie came into a room that had some of the SH members and pointed at Whit and announced he was done with the alliance. Whit thinks he pointed at her and said it, but Frenchie later told her he was just talking with his hands. She was upset that he said it in front of non-SH member Hannah. Frenchie acted like he thought Hannah was Alyssa. Not sure if they made up or not, but Whit was pretty upset about the whole thing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the only hg's with immunity going into the pov comp are kyland, tiffany, and claire - if frenchie is nominated, he'll play in the pov comp, along with whoever sits next to him on the block, so this could get interesting - it's good for kyland there are not as many with immunity this week, let's hope he uses his hoh wisely.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds have been down over 2 hours. A long time for the nom ceremony. But usually they call the HoH to the DR before they cut the feeds and that didn't happen today. Very anxious to hear what happened!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, and after SB declined safety she revealed to her team that she knew about the Sh alliance (that they are in and she isn't) and told them it was ok, she understood why they were in it and didn't tell her. SB is so good. She's my second fav behind Tiff.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Britini & Frenchie. Who explodes first?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Britini & Frenchie. Who explodes first?


Brit is definitely taking it hard. She's very emotional and Frenchie, of all people, is talking her down.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, britini is in full meltdown mode, while frenchie is playing it cool and calm, and providing a shoulder and assurance he's the target.

pov comp tomorrow, still too early to be calling for french toast just yet...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Brit is definitely taking it hard. She's very emotional and Frenchie, of all people, is talking her down.


He said he'd use the veto on her, lol.

I knew she'd take it hard, but she's the only one Ky isn't aligned with.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> He said he'd use the veto on her, lol.


Does Frenchie enjoy making promises he can't keep? Is it pathological or what?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

playing for pov this week: kyland, britini, frenchie, derek x, claire, and alyssa.

frenchie claims if he wins he will use it on britini, but we've heard promises like this before, and frenchie's track record of keeping his commitments isn't great, so who knows. alyssa says she doesn't want to win or use the pov, claire might use it on britini or not at all, and derek x will likely go along with kyland's wishes to stay under the radar, but he been talking to frenchie more and more - perspectives are likely to change after the winner is crowned, so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DX won again!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dolfie just found out that Tiffany retweeted one of her charts a few years back so that solidifies Tiffany as my favorite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416212444725321738


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Whitney not letting Frenchie get away with his bs right now is so entertaining.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Frenchie needs to go...the guy is nuts!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Whitney not letting Frenchie get away with his bs right now is so entertaining.


I've got to try to find this on the feeds. Her previous convo with him was pretty good, too. The one where they were sitting in the open bedroom and she was annoyed about him pointing to her and saying he was done with the Slaughter House. I still don't know if he was serious about thinking Hannah was Alyssa.

eta: Found it. Starts about 9:35 BBT. I'm about 15 minutes in and it is good. Thanks for posting about it @realityboy ! Loved how it started with Frenchie trying to get the camera off of him by saying "This isn't game". Must mean this is 'personal game information'. But then they proceed to talk game. Whitney is good. I loved how she kept telling Frenchie to STFU and let her finish what she's saying.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

isn't whitney one of frenchie's four final 2's? i'd hate to see a fracture develop so quickly...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> isn't whitney one of frenchie's four final 2's? i'd hate to see a fracture develop so quickly...


I think BigD is the only person in the house who hasn't completely broken with Frenchie.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think BigD is the only person in the house who hasn't completely broken with Frenchie.


I think you are correct.
The rest of them may smile to his face, but realize how nuts he is behind his back.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Oh, and after SB declined safety she revealed to her team that she knew about the Sh alliance (that they are in and she isn't) and told them it was ok, she understood why they were in it and didn't tell her. SB is so good. She's my second fav behind Tiff.


who is SB?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> who is SB?


Sarah Beth.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pov not used, final noms are frenchie & britini, frenchie is toast.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> pov not used, final noms are frenchie & britini, frenchie is toast.


He's French Toast. 

Who won POV?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jay_man2 said:


> He's French Toast.
> 
> Who won POV?





realityboy said:


> DX won again!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks. Should have remembered that. Comp beast target coming?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This week was mostly decided once Frenchie was nominated and The Slaughterhouse ended, but in preparation for next week, everyone's scrambling and forming new alliances again. This could go the route of recent Survivors where new voting blocs are formed for each vote. I think the Royal Family is real for now, but the Queens formed an alliance with the Aces (The Mafia) as well to be protected either way. The Aces also formed one with the Kings (The Radicals).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418077583766278145


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> This week was mostly decided once Frenchie was nominated and The Slaughterhouse ended, but in preparation for next week, everyone's scrambling and forming new alliances again. This could go the route of recent Survivors where new voting blocs are formed for each vote. I think the Royal Family is real for now, but the Queens formed an alliance with the Aces (The Mafia) as well to be protected either way. The Aces also formed one with the Kings (The Radicals).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418077583766278145


What does the last line of the tweet mean? "Xavier and Claire are okay with that"?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What does the last line of the tweet mean? "Xavier and Claire are okay with that"?


I'm not sure what she was going for there. I just copied for the members of the Royal Family as that seems like a real alliance among the multiple fake ones.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This is starting to remind me of last season a little bit which is not a good thing. Lots of overlapping alliances picking off the outsiders while the core group in charge stays safe. It’s an evolution of the gameplay but not an entertaining one. 

I see Brent, Whit, Brit, Alyssa, & Christian going over the next several weeks. I hope someone shakes that up. After that, it becomes more comp focused, but Claire, DX, Hannah, & SB are most at risk. Derek F & Azah are the most likely to get picked off from The Cookout unless someone drags Derek to the end. Hopefully, Tiffany is able to make it to the final 2 over one of Ky & X, but I think she might lose to either. 

I really want all of these predictions to be wrong, but it looks like that’s where we’re headed so far.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

At this point my money is on Tiffany, she seems real smart and able to sense other peoples intentions. She's playing hard without telegraphing she's playing hard.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it's way too early for these predictions, i have faith that production sees the same as the rest of us, and has ammunition ready to heat things up as it becomes more predictable - i would imagine they have more wildcard options to pick from than weeks of wildcard left.

i wouldn't mind tiffany making it to the end, but she's making so many deep relationships now that will have to be broken later, i can see it biting her back hard, even on finale night if she makes it to final 2. sb is currently in a strong position, i just hope she can keep it that way.

i also see the clock ticking for brent, xtain, whitney, and alyssa, and big d is probably a throwaway when options get tight.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> This is starting to remind me of last season a little bit which is not a good thing.


We haven't watched yesterdays episode yet. And while we have access to the live feed we haven't bothered with that either. So far I think this season is leaps and bounds better then last. They got out the door a Paulie in the making IMO. Hopefully they continue to play smart and not just pick off the outsiders. Go after the aggressive players. Go after ones that can actually win comps. I bet alliances fall weekly if not daily. And new ones are formed that also go away.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i also see the clock ticking for brent, xtain, whitney, and alyssa, and big d is probably a throwaway when options get tight.


Big D is too big. Many of these physical comps he will do poorly at IMO. They almost always have one hanging off a wall and another holding or pulling yourself up. I just can't see him doing well in comps like that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Been a great day on the feeds. Tiff won the WC comp and some people are going nuts. Xavier had his 1 on 1 convos and they were very entertaining. Feeds are down now for noms. The house is not going to be boring with Frenchie gone. Different crazy, but still crazy.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

brent & britini are the noms.

brent is the target, britini the pawn, with less meltdown and more anger this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

playing in the pov comp: x, brent, britini, big d, xtian, and whitney.

as the hg's have been working overtime to convince brent he isn't the target (when he really is), he's no fool, and will be playing to win. whitney wants to keep her hands clean, so she'll probably play to lose. a big d win will likely be used on britini, and if x or xtian win, it's likely the noms will stay the same.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> playing in the pov comp: x, brent, britini, big d, xtian, and whitney.
> 
> as the hg's have been working overtime to convince brent he isn't the target (when he really is), he's no fool, and will be playing to win. whitney wants to keep her hands clean, so she'll probably play to lose. a big d win will likely be used on britini, and if x or xtian win, it's likely the noms will stay the same.


Every time I see 'xtian' I think Xavier. There are already enough X's in the house without you adding to my confusion!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Every time I see 'xtian' I think Xavier. There are already enough X's in the house without you adding to my confusion!


Took me a couple of minutes to figure it out the first time, for chrissakes.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Christian won veto. Guessing noms will stay Brit and Brent, but they are just back so no discussion of this yet.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Xavier celebrating in the HoH by himself. He's happy saying he threw it to Christian so he only has one comp win while Christian has two. Best case scenario (says Xavier).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Veto ceremony today. Veto not used.

Brent is convinced he has the votes to stay. He even told Xavier and Christian not to use the veto. He was afraid the renom would be DerX and he's sure he has DerX's vote to stay. He's so wrong.

New alliance chart

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419798536309313538


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

this has been floating around twitter for fun - what if the hg's were the opposite gender?









key, starting at top, left to right:



Spoiler: reveal



alyssa, azah, brent, britini
xtian, claire, big d, dx
frenchie, hannah, ky, sb
tiffany, travis, whitney, x



also, here's the latest chart from @89razorskate20 (dolf's chart always makes my eyes cross!):


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'd kind of like to see one of the Jokers win HOH. I don't particularly like them, but it would shake things up next week.

Also, does anyone watch BBCan? Some of their alum are boxing?!? some of the US houseguests. It's complete nonsense, but I wouldn't mind seeing Josh punched in the face considering he volunteered for it.










*Team Canada Hosts:* 
Peter Brown (S1), _Ring Announcer_ 
Kevin Martin (S3,5), _Color Commentary_ 
Ryan Ballantine (S6), _Play By Play Commentary_ 
Victoria Woghiren (S9), _Ring Girl_ 
Julie Vu (S9), _Ring Girl, Commentary_

*Team USA Hosts:* 
Natalie Nagrotti (S18), _Ring Announcer_ 
James Rhine (S6,7), _Backstage Interviewer_ 
Nick Uhas (S15), _Color Commentary_ 
Jessica Milagros (S21), _Ring Girl_

*Fighters (Can/US):* 
_Fight 1:_ Tommy Plant (S1) vs. Jeremy McGuire (S15) 
_Fight 2:_ Godfrey Mangwiza (S3) vs. Enzo Palumbo (S12,22) 
_Fight 3:_ Dallas Cormier (S4,5) vs. Nick Maccaroone (S21) 
_Fight 4:_ Madeline Di Nunzio (S8) vs. Angela "Rockstar" (S20) 
_Fight 5:_ Hamza Hatoum (S6) vs. Jozea Flores (S18) 
_Fight 6:_ Micheal Stubley (S8) vs. Caleb Reynolds (S16) 
_Fight 7: _Adam Pike (S7) vs. Josh Martinez (S19) 
_Co-Main Event:_ Jon Pardy (S2) vs. Faysal "Fessy" Shafaat (S20) 
_Co-Main Event:_ Veronica Doherty (S6) vs. Kaycee Clark (S20)


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Boxing??? I have no desire to see BBUSA fight BBCAN players - money must be real tight! And yes, I think Adam will beat Josh.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't found it on the feeds, but am reading that Ky let slip to Tif that he knows about the Jackpots (Tif, Claire, and SB). So Tif figured out that SB told Ky and Tif now realizes how close Ky is to SB.

Xavier screwed up and now his team is going to target Hannah which is not what Xavier wanted to happen. This really sucks for Hannah since she thinks she's safe and isn't planning to try for HoH. And she was safe except for SB, and then Xavier gave SB a huge opening to push for evicting Hannah.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Xavier screwed up and now his team is going to target Hannah which is not what Xavier wanted to happen. This really sucks for Hannah since she thinks she's safe and isn't planning to try for HoH. And she was safe except for SB, and then Xavier gave SB a huge opening to push for evicting Hannah.


Huh? How did X screw up? Why are they gunning for Hannah?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stylin said:


> Huh? How did X screw up? Why are they gunning for Hannah?


SB has been gunning for Hannah all along but no one else has been on board. X mentioned putting Hannah up as a pawn against Whit and SB took the opportunity to push for Hannah to be the target and she convinced Alyssa and Christian to go with that plan.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ahh ok - thks. Seems X has more numbers than SB, so that may put her in danger.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Thread explaining Tiff's plan if anyone missed it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420966284305440771


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmm, very smart plan except I'm not sure everyone will turn on their non-cookout besties when the time comes...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Do non feed watchers really believe Brent was blindsided? Didn’t want to comment in the episode thread but my takeaway from the ep was that he knew. I’m not sure if my knowing from the feeds that he knew is coloring my impression?


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

For me, on TV it came across like he didn't know (but wasn't shocked) and was trying to play it off like he did... BUT, since I never really believe the show, I figured someone at least told him before the vote - cuz they always do.
How did it go down? His finding out?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stylin said:


> For me, on TV it came across like he didn't know (but wasn't shocked) and was trying to play it off like he did... BUT, since I never really believe the show, I figured someone at least told him before the vote - cuz they always do.
> How did it go down? His finding out?


Christian slipped and said in front of Brent the first 3 going home were men and then tried to backpedal. BigD told him.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Christian slipped and said in front of Brent the first 3 going home were men and then tried to backpedal. BigD told him.


Hahahaha! That's funny - they should have shown that last night.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Claire won the WC comp. She took the safety and is safe until jury. She gave up her vote in exchange for the safety (I think that's what I heard, but someone else please correct me if this is wrong.)

Looks like Christian has decided to put up Whit as target and Hannah as pawn. He told Hannah and she tried to talk him out of it and made some really good points, but he has assured her that Whit will go home. Hannah isn't happy about it, but she's not going to be a whiney complainer like Brit. SB really wants Hannah to go home, and she's been successful in getting Hannah OTB, but not sure if she'll be able to get Hannah voted out.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just watched last night's eviction episode.

Brent, IMHO, did NOT know he was going. But, like most narcissistic half-wits, he decided the reason he was voted out was because he was too wonderful not to be the biggest target in the house. He was too athletic, too charismatic - of COURSE they would target him! Never in a million years would he entertain the notion that he was voted out because he was an annoying, misogynistic moron. People like him lack even the most basic self awareness. Goodbye, idiot. We won't miss you.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

noms are whitney & hannah

pre-pov comp, while much of the house is targeting whitney, xtain doesn't really care if whitney wins pov and hannah exits.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

playing in the pov comp: xtain, whitney, hannah, claire, dx, & azah

whitney is aware she's this weeks target and needs to win pov (loose lips sink ships), hannah wants to win pov to force xtain to make a renom, and xtain wants to win pov so his work is done for the week.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> playing in the pov comp: xtain, whitney, hannah, claire, dx, & azah
> 
> whitney is aware she's this weeks target and needs to win pov (loose lips sink ships), hannah wants to win pov to force xtain to make a renom, and xtain wants to win pov so his work is done for the week.


And Christian got his wish. He won. Week over.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Claire won the WC comp. She took the safety and is safe until jury. She gave up her vote in exchange for the safety (I think that's what I heard, but someone else please correct me if this is wrong.)


It did sound like that was the option given to Claire, but it also sounds like she might've also turned down team safety for this week in order to get the extra safety.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> It did sound like that was the option given to Claire, but it also sounds like she might've also turned down team safety for this week in order to get the extra safety.


I heard a few people tell Claire she made the right choice and that they would have chosen the same, but have not heard anyone say what the choices were. But if it was team safety for a week vs personal safety until jury, then yes, I definitely think she made the correct choice knowing that her team was good with the Kings as part of the RF this week.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sunday morning drama...DereX slipped to Whit and commented how he and Chaddha (Hannah's preferred name) would be HN's by themselves next week. Whit is flipping out and now wants to get Christian to take out DereX this week. Brit and BigD are pushing her to do it.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Sunday morning drama...DereX slipped to Whit and commented how he and Chaddha (Hannah's preferred name) would be HN's by themselves next week. Whit is flipping out and now wants to get Christian to take out DereX this week. Brit and BigD are pushing her to do it.


I don't understand. I thought noms were locked when Christian won POV. Has the veto meeting not yet taken place?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jay_man2 said:


> I don't understand. I thought noms were locked when Christian won POV. Has the veto meeting now yet taken place?


tomorrow.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

And a touch more drama...Christian asked Chaddha to quiz him on the days. She's been trying to stop showing off her knowledge so thought it would be ok to ask questions and not have him quiz her back. But of course he figured out that she knows all of the days by her questioning him. I didn't see it, but Tiff later told Chaddha that Christian went immediately to Alyssa and told her Chaddha knows all of the days. Now Chaddha is mad at herself for not realizing that would happen. And just to go along with not being able to keep her mouth shut she told Azah and Ky what happened along with asking Tiff to explain in front of DereX an earlier look Tiff gave her. I like Chaddha but she's the perfect example of a book smart person who is terrible at this game. Entertaining though!


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Is anyone bothered by the blatant racism in regards to "The Cookout"?

If not, why?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Getting caught up on last night and so far the most entertaining thing is Brit interrupting a makeout session between Christian and Alyssa in the HoH. Brit said she was looking for Alyssa to apologize. The interruption itself was hilarious but Alyssa ranting about it afterwards was even better. I have no idea what time it was, probably 3 a.m. I found it by scrolling through the feeds and finding when they first showed the HoH room with the lights off. Definitely worth watching!

eta: Reading the update thread on Jokers and looks like Brit knocking on the HoH door was at 2:04 a.m.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Sunday morning drama...DereX slipped to Whit and commented how he and Chaddha (Hannah's preferred name) would be HN's by themselves next week. Whit is flipping out and now wants to get Christian to take out DereX this week. Brit and BigD are pushing her to do it.


Whitney finally talked to Christian about 1 a.m. She's trying to get Christian to use the veto to take her down and put DereX up. She made good arguments, but the guys are so spooked about the women outnumbering the men that there's no way Christian is going to put up DereX. She didn't change his mind.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ky is on trial for killing Marty the Moth. He confessed earlier to SB, will she testify against him?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

But first Tiff is on trial for stealing the bucket hat.

This is hilarious.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Claire won the WC comp. She took the safety and is safe until jury. *She gave up her vote in exchange for the safety (I think that's what I heard, but someone else please correct me if this is wrong.)*


The bolded was not shown in Sunday's ep. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> The bolded was not shown in Sunday's ep. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


Most things I'm reading now online say that Claire did not have to give up her vote to get the safety.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Most things I'm reading now online say that Claire did not have to give up her vote to get the safety.


She didn't. It was keep her team safe for 1 week or herself safe until jury. That's it.


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

This cast is terrible. What a boring season so far


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to watching the endurance comp on the feeds tonight. Earlier in the week it sounded like everyone was going for HoH but last night SB said she is going to throw it. That would be a bad move for her, but I'm ok with it because I'm not crazy about her.

Speaking of tonight, is there a way to watch the east coast live show airing on Paramount + here in the west? I found an old thread on reddit that showed how to change your location in the browser, but it didn't work for me last week.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Those are the instructions that I used in previous seasons due to football preemptions, but I don’t think I’ve tried in a few years.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Whitney voted out. Team twist over. Endurance challenge starting (commercial break before we see the back yard.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

can't wait!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's the wall comp. 5 minutes and feeds still aren't back. I'm guessing they are building up their delay.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

and we're back!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

big d is down first - shocker...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Just finished the episode and joined the feeds a little late. Not surprised that DF is already out.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't hear them say anything about have nots for the week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hannah's goggles are half-filled with slime, that would drive me crazy - she seriously needs to empty them.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Didn't hear them say anything about have nots for the week.


they may be over, or the hoh might have to pick, i'm sure they'll let us know.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> big d is down first - shocker...


Shocked he made it to the end of the live show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

SB is such a whiner.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DF does not like Claire’s speculation that they’ll be Have Nots, lol.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i don't have faith that britini & azah will last much longer.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I thought Hannah would be better than that. I’m guessing maybe Alissa or Ky.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I heard them saying earlier that they cannot squat down.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my money is on tiff for the win, unless x wants it again.

eta: oops!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Left are Alyssa, DereX, Tiff, Azah, and Xavier. I think Tiff really wants it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Azah out. Then Tiff out.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

alyssa is surprising me, so is dx.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alyssa is trying to make a deal with DereX


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Alyssa is trying to make a deal with DereX


looks like she may have succeeded.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dx wins!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DereX made a deal not to put up Xavier so Xavier dropped. DereX is the new HoH


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So what will Derek do? Britini again? If he stays loyal to the Royal Flush that only leaves Britini, Azah, Big D, & Hannah.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Brit and Big D OTB would be great. I'd expect them to finally send Brit home. And if the veto is used then backdoor Christian.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

they lasted a half-hour longer than i expected, but i'm shocked tiff didn't win - loved listening to xtian overthinking "whale of a time."


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Or is it “Whale of a Tide”?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So X is already telling people that DX agreed to keep the (former) Kings safe.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, I guess Hannah knows about Royal Flush now, lol. Tiffany mentioned it more than once in front of her. I guess she forgot that she wasn’t in it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Well, I guess Hannah knows about Royal Flush now, lol. Tiffany mentioned it more than once in front of her. I guess she forgot that she wasn't in it.


wow - what was her reaction?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Well, I guess Hannah knows about Royal Flush now, lol. Tiffany mentioned it more than once in front of her. I guess she forgot that she wasn't in it.


Will be interesting to see if Chaddha asks DereX about RF.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Will be interesting to see if Chaddha asks DereX about RF.


Just found she did ask him at 11:32. Tiff spilled at 11:24 when talking to Chaddha and DereX and after she left DereX explained. He keeps saying it's not a real thing and that he doesn't know who started it as he was pulled in later.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Does anyone know why SB had bandages on one of her shins?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ky, Claire, and Alyssa picked for veto. Not sure if any were HGC?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Remind us who’s on the block.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the noms are britini & sb, both are pawns, with xtain as a backdoor target.

britini knows she's a pawn, and dx is hoping ky wins and takes down sb at the veto meeting. claire is likely not to use it, may even throw it to alyssa, since tiff has been working behind the scenes to convince claire and hannah the noms should stay the same.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not a fan of SB, but her song is great


> Row row row your boat, gently down the stream, win the veto, earn your safety and betray your team


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

still kittens last time i checked, must be a looooong pov comp...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Britni won the veto as per Hamsterwatch


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Brit won veto. Best case scenario for a power struggle. Backdooring Christian will be improbable with SB on the block next to him. So, do they tell DX this so he can deflect with a pawn or let him put up Christian and fail to get him out turning Chris/Allyssa against him?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

wow! britini won pov!

it was a prize/punishment pov, and sb had the opportunity to take pov, but chose $5k instead (!), which gave britini the chance to take the veto – oops! – not a good strategy for sb, imho.

dx gets to play bathroom attendant for 24-hours, ky won membership in the “jackass club,” alyssa gets a phone call, and others tbd.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> wow! britini won pov!
> 
> it was a prize/punishment pov, and sb had the opportunity to take pov, but chose $5k instead (!), which gave britini the chance to take the veto - oops! - not a good strategy for sb, imho.
> 
> dx gets to play bathroom attendant for 24-hours, ky won membership in the "jackass club," alyssa gets a phone call, and others tbd.


Whoa, SB passed on the POV!? She's been whining all week that she wants Off TB for her b-day and she had the opportunity and passed? Stupid play. I'm really hoping she goes home this week. I'm tired of her whining and I'm sure it's only going to get worse.

Looking forward to getting caught up today.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Passing the veto for $5k was a very stupid decision.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

verdugan said:


> Passing the veto for $5k was a very stupid decision.


if for any reason, it projects to the other hg's how comfortable you feel in the house, and makes you a huge target going forward.

it could have been wise strategically if it was early in the comp and the veto was destined to be taken from her next turn, but it still looks really bad regardless - we'll find out wednesday...


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> if for any reason, it projects to the other hg's how comfortable you feel in the house, and makes you a huge target going forward.


100% agreed. Very cocky move that also exposes her alliance's plan.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Has Tiff made any more moves today? Last night, she seemed to give in and let DX have his way this week with Christian.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Has Tiff made any more moves today? Last night, she seemed to give in and let DX have his way this week with Christian.


She just had about a 2 hour talk with Ky in the Coral room. It was mainly about The Cookout and their +1's. It was a really good convo. She seems on board with taking out Christian before jury and she talked Ky into agreeing that SB should go as the first jury member. A lot of strategy and nuance that I won't detail here, but definitely recommend watching all of it if you have time.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> if for any reason, it projects to the other hg's how comfortable you feel in the house, and makes you a huge target going forward.
> 
> it could have been wise strategically if it was early in the comp and the veto was destined to be taken from her next turn, but it still looks really bad regardless - we'll find out wednesday...


There was more discussion of this today. Alyssa is mad at SB because she thinks SB not taking the veto made it look like SB expected Alyssa to win the veto for SB and take SB down. At one point SB said to (I think) Ky that if she had thought more about it she would have taken the veto but in the moment she knew that because she was going out so early and Brit was still in that there was no way she'd keep the veto.

And another reason people are annoyed is that when DereX went out he was going to take the $5K from SB but she begged him not to take it from her. And DereX, being the nice guy that he is, let her guilt him about it and didn't take it. He was talking to Brit about it and said he regretted not taking the $5K. But he has his very cool costume and is having fun being Lord of the Latrine.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds are down for the veto ceremony. It's been a busy morning. Well, actually it was just the last few minutes before the feeds went down that were the most entertaining. Alyssa and Xavier are scrambling trying to keep Christian off the block. Christian is whining that he should have taking DereX out last week. SB is scrambling to make sure Christian goes up next to her so she doesn't go home. SB told Alyssa she wasn't sure she'd have Alyssa's vote to stay if Big D went up and the claws are coming out. Can't wait for the feeds to come back up!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Not a fan of SB, but her song is great


Stolen from Reddit


> Row, row, row your boat gently down the stream. Lose the veto, don't earn safety, still betray your team!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds back, Christian OTB next to SB. Kings are not happy.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

All the Kings horses and all the Kings men couldn't keep Christian and SB off the block again.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

The timing of this breakup of the Royal Flush will likely mean the Cookout can skate by for a bit. People will be made a Derek X and likely try to go after him soon.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad to see one of the big alliances is going down in flames. Over on the weekly threads people are saying its too soon to go after your alliance. 

But in other weekly threads they complain about how boring it is. This makes it interesting IMO. Hopefully they can get out a King or two more before too long. didn't like how cocky and demanding they seem to be getting. I don't really watch the feeds but on the live show at least I don't care for them that much. 

We wont vote for you if you do this. Well if he doesn't do this maybe he is on jury anyway.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if dx didn't go after xtian now, he would likely win his way past jury to f2 - the timing is perfect, and i suspect xtain is toast.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

My opinion, too - is that he's part of the Royal Flush - but NOT a King or Queen, so they would go after him first, I feel. And, if he is HoH now - GREAT time for him to take out one. So, would think he would have to take his chances now?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

kyland is hoh, the comp was head-to-head elimination.

noms friday, then high rollers comp, with pov saturday.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Azah is mad that Ky didn't throw the HoH to her. I'm so over Azah. She's a terrible player and now to be mad because she wasn't handed the HoH on a silver platter just annoys me. She spent an hour talking to Ky and says he didn't give her any explanation. He absolutely did explain, over and over and over, she just didn't like it so she's going to bad mouth him. I'm not a fan of Ky but Azah is a sore loser.

Alyssa has moved on to Xavier and is now popping his zits for him (blech!)

Ky was up talking all night. He passed out on the HoH bed with the lights on at about 6 a.m. and is up now, so he got about 1 hour of sleep. Noms are at 10:30 this morning.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

There were no Have Nots last night. I'm wondering if people who play in the High Roller room and lose will be named Have Nots?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Noms are Big D and Claire. Feeds down now for High Roller comp.

Big D should collect his Emmy today. He told Ky to put him up as a pawn but he's acting like he and Ky had a big fight and that's why he went up. Azah is pissed. Brit is pissed. Big D is Mr Calm, Cool, and Collected. It's the best game playing I've seen out of Big D. I honestly didn't think he had it in him. 

Big D also spent a lot of time explaining to Azah about how they shouldn't be upset if it's a plan to BD Brit. He said all of the CO members have to lose their person and that they should want someone else to take out Brit for them so they don't have to do it themselves. Azah didn't say anything and then Brit came in the room, so I'm not sure if Azah really understands. It seems like Azah is still stuck on the Jokers as a team over the CO as the final 6. Well, and she's still pissed that Ky didn't throw the HoH to her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds were down for about 6 hours. HG's are discussing how much each person got and how much they think people who played have left. Here's what the totals look like now. (no idea if anyone actually won anything). Haven't heard or seen anything about Azah.



Spoiler: High Roller Totals


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ok, this weeks veto comp is different with the high rollers room, so let me try to make sense out of this:

playing in the pov comp were ky, big d, claire, alyssa, azah, and britini - *alyssa won pov*.

those who played high rollers bet on who would win pov, and whoever guessed correctly wins a second veto - bets were placed on ky, azah, alyssa, and britini (no bets on claire or big d). claire bet on ky, big d bet on britini, sb bet on azah, and ky bet on alyssa - *ky wins the second pov*!

so, *two vetoes this week*, and ky already told x he plans to take down claire and replace her with britini, because britini won 100 points, is banking them, and he doesn't want her to be able to use those points later - oops!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I tune out Ky game talks. I really think he’s backdooring Brit based on her getting more BBBucks, but he talks in circles, and it’s sometimes hard to follow his stream of consciousness.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> I tune out Ky game talks. I really think he's backdooring Brit based on her getting more BBBucks, but he talks in circles, and it's sometimes hard to follow his stream of consciousness.


The BBBucks didn't help Brit's standing with most of the CO, but I think Ky and Tiff mainly want Brit out because she doesn't tell Azah and Big D her plans. They had a long convo about it yesterday morning. All of the other CO members have a pretty good handle on what their +1's will do and feel like they can make sure those +1's don't target CO members. So they see Brit as a big threat and want her out. The BBBucks and Brit lying to Ky about how much she got pushed her to the top of the CO hit list.

Re Brit's BBBucks...she hasn't told anyone but the camera the truth about getting $100. But the other players were able to figure out that Brit got $100. The previous chart I posted was updated after more players talked to each other and cameras. Tiff got $75 and Brit got $100. Also Azah got $50 and was mopey about it thinking America and Black Twitter hate her. Also, Brit told Ky she got $75 and she had told him previously she would tell him the truth, but she lied to him and he knows she lied.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Feeds were down for about 6 hours. HG's are discussing how much each person got and how much they think people who played have left. Here's what the totals look like now. (no idea if anyone actually won anything). Haven't heard or seen anything about Azah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this isn't right for Tiffany. she started with 50 and spent all 50 playing in the power veto comp, so she should have zero left.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> All of the other CO members have a pretty good handle on what their +1's will do and feel like they can make sure those +1's don't target CO members.


So I wonder if Ky told Tiff about who Claire was mentioning? Because it was mainly CO folks.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are the high roller totals as shown on the ep last night


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Britini meltdown in progress. I'd like for her and Big D to both go home this week. Is that possible?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Britini meltdown in progress.


why? did someone come down and she is now up?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bryhamm said:


> why? did someone come down and she is now up?


yes - alyssa didn't use her veto, but ky used his on claire, and renomed brit as planned.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dammit, I cannot get "Say hello to Lucius" and "Say goodbye to Lucius" out of my head!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brit voted out 7-1. Azah threw her a sympathy vote.



Spoiler



SB


 is the new HOH.

Votes for BBBucks open again. Same drill as last week. Voting ends at 9 am BBT tomorrow.


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Haven't been watching after dark but wondering...any of the players catch on to the racism yet?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ky spent hours in the HOH convincing SB to do the same stupid noms he did last week. Looking like he's going to be successful in getting Claire and Big D OTB again. Ugh. Seemed like she really wanted to keep the Jackpot going and work with Claire and Tiff. I hope she goes back to running her own HOH and not Ky 3.0. Hopefully Claire can talk to her before noms.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh, X was first in the HOH to talk to SB and it sounds like she's set on the Ky 3.0 plan to put up Claire and Big D. This stupid roulette twist has really screwed up the week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Ugh, X was first in the HOH to talk to SB and it sounds like she's set on the Ky 3.0 plan to put up Claire and Big D. This stupid roulette twist has really screwed up the week.


it only screwed up the week because production chose to reveal the twist in advance of nominations - good for the hoh, not so much for those outside the cookout.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

SB taking Big D to the HOH room now to give him a heads up. This should be fun.

eta: Well that's no fun. Big D very calm. 

2nd eta: Not so calm, calling BS. But he's not going to change her mind.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> SB taking Big D to the HOH room now to give him a heads up. This should be fun.
> 
> eta: Well that's no fun. Big D very calm.
> 
> 2nd eta: Not so calm, calling BS. But he's not going to change her mind.


if dx wins roulette, being he's already on to ky and x, this could be a fun week (fingers crossed).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Claire and Big D OTB. High Rollers comp later today.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alyssa won the comp. She took Big D off the block and as a result of the wheel spin Xavier is now OTB. Lots of discussion of why Alyssa didn't take Claire off (as she had told Claire she would). Alyssa and SB both say Alyssa told SB she was worried that X or Ky would go home if they were against Big D so that's why Alyssa took him down. And now Alyssa is all mopey and whiney because it's her fault X is up.

DereX didn't play (that's going to bite him in the butt as SB told the camera wants to BD him)

Not yet confirmed, but from convos it appears that the BBBucks given out this week are:

$100: DX, Claire, Big D (though this may be Azah instead of Big D, no way to know for sure until the ep Sunday)

$75: Alyssa, X, Hannah

$50: Azah, SB, Kyland, Tiffany


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

they've swapped one cookout member for another, which changes nothing so far, but following the veto, things could get interesting - dx is the only eligible non-co left for renom, and if he wins veto and removes claire, we'll have an interesting week.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> they've swapped one cookout member for another, which changes nothing so far, but following the veto, things could get interesting - dx is the only eligible non-co left for renom, and if he wins veto and removes claire, we'll have an interesting week.


What will really be interesting is to see if DX wins then how far will Tiff and Chaddha go to get him to not use the veto? I can just hear X ranting at Chaddha to get her +1 in line. But I'm not getting my hopes up that DX will win the Veto. I want him to, but don't expect it. And if Claire wins then it will be a DX BD which will really bum me out.

DX just went in the HOH to talk to SB. Such an awkward convo. He's terrible at talking game to people he doesn't trust.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> What will really be interesting is to see if DX wins then how far will Tiff and Chaddha go to get him to not use the veto? I can just hear X ranting at Chaddha to get her +1 in line. But I'm not getting my hopes up that DX will win the Veto. I want him to, but don't expect it. And if Claire wins then it will be a DX BD which will really bum me out.
> 
> DX just went in the HOH to talk to SB. Such an awkward convo. He's terrible at talking game to people he doesn't trust.


based on dx and claire's convos, i expect both to be playing hard for veto this week, but you're right, if dx doesn't win and anyone comes down, dx is toast.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

things just got worse for dx - playing in the veto comp: sb, x, claire, big d, alyssa, and azah.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

x won the veto, of course he's taking himself down, so up (and out) goes dx - it was nice knowing him...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

X took 3 punishments to win the Veto. Solitary confinement for 24 hours before the eviction, Will be 3rd nominee in one of the next two weeks (which week depends on when he's not HOH), lost all of his BB bucks.

DX told Claire and Tiff that production asked him 3 times if he wanted to play in the Roulette comp. He must be color blind because that was a huge red flag. I was bummed that he was going to be BD'd but seems like he did it to himself. Ugh, so stupid.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah not sure why he was was so fixated on the final casino power game next week. He even said something along the lines I need to be here next week to play that game. So stupid to hold on to all the Casino bucks for next week while not being concerned enough about THIS week. A bit short sighted or greedy or something.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sb gave dx a heads up he's going to be the renom, though it still hasn't hit him that he's the target (yet).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really wish that the producers would tell SB she has to use the roulette wheel to select the renom! They have so screwed up the game with these stupid twists. The fans' two favorite players are going home 2 weeks in a row because of the stupid twists.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

when a secret alliance is running the game, there's little that can be done to shift power in the house other than twists - of course, the players have to win and take advantage of them - this is another year of lambs being led to slaughter.

let's hope the women of the co have a clue, the guys are already working on plans to take them out next.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tiff has definitely been spending more time talking with Azah so they may get together. Chaddha seems pretty set on sticking with X, so don't know how much sway Tiff will have with her.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really wish that the producers would tell SB she has to use the roulette wheel to select the renom! They have so screwed up the game with these stupid twists. The fans' two favorite players are going home 2 weeks in a row because of the stupid twists.


Can you explain this more? I don't watch the live feeds - but I do read this feed to get the spoilers 

But are you saying SB has to use the roulette wheel for the PoV renom?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

dthmj said:


> Can you explain this more? I don't watch the live feeds - but I do read this feed to get the spoilers
> 
> But are you saying SB has to use the roulette wheel for the PoV renom?


I said I WISH that they would make her use the wheel. AFAIK she will name the replacement in the usual manner. But since she's going to put up DX I WANT her to have to use the wheel which would lessen his odds of going up.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I said I WISH that they would make her use the wheel. AFAIK she will name the replacement in the usual manner. But since she's going to put up DX I WANT her to have to use the wheel which would lessen his odds of going up.


Gotcha. I thought you were saying the producers were keeping the info from her and you wish she would know that's what she has to do.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

dthmj said:


> Gotcha. I thought you were saying the producers were keeping the info from her and you wish she would know that's what she has to do.


Sorry, I can see how you would have thought that. But no, it's just a possibility in my mind, not in the actual game.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really wish that the producers would tell SB she has to use the roulette wheel to select the renom! They have so screwed up the game with these stupid twists. The fans' two favorite players are going home 2 weeks in a row *because of the stupid twists.*


I don't see how the twists are responsible for this? They just made the manner in which they ended up on the block change. But, without the twists the same thing would have likely happened. So, I don't agree with the bolded. Not unless there is something else you are referring to.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

x used his veto on himself, final noms are claire and dx.

since dx is up against a non-co member, he has a slim chance at survival, but good money says he's off to jury thursday night.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DX has been doing a little bit of campaigning today. But Ky and X want him out, so don't think it will do any good. Azah seemed to be considering keeping DX, but I think Big D talked her out of it.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> let's hope the women of the co have a clue, the guys are already working on plans to take them out next.


Is Big D in on it too, or is it just Ky and X plotting?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Stylin said:


> Is Big D in on it too, or is it just Ky and X plotting?


just ky & x as far as i know.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Bummer! I was really rooting for DX. I could not believe that he was so blasé about saving his money for next week. Dude! You are not 100% safe and now you have $200 in your pocket. Even if they weren't already gunning, that makes you a target. 

Then, when we learned that Alyssa was the only one who played - he really missed it. I do hate it for him.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

SoBelle0 said:


> Bummer! I was really rooting for DX. I could not believe that he was so blasé about saving his money for next week. Dude! You are not 100% safe and now you have $200 in your pocket. Even if they weren't already gunning, that makes you a target.
> 
> Then, when we learned that Alyssa was the only one who played - he really missed it. I do hate it for him.


one of the first rules in bb - if you think you're safe, it means you're the target.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I feel like Hannah is someone everyone is going to want to take to the F2. Has she done anything of note this season? About all she has going for her is being part of the Cookout. At least SB and Claire have won competitions.


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Lol, the second rule...if you're not black you aren't going to win. I can't believe you all are playing along with this and ignoring this racist reality. It seems some think that this is for the greater good of humanity to help erase the systematic big brother racism.. fighting perceived racism with real racism. Never before has their been an alliance vowing to never vote against their on skin color. Or at least vocalizing that fact. Imagine this season if the alliance was only white folks and they vowed to never vote against a white person. Hmmmm.This is not progress


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Been an interesting day on the feeds. Tiff wants to keep DX and send Claire to jury. Chaddha ratted Tiff out to Ky (and I think X) and Ky let Tiff know Chaddha had ratted her out. Yesterday DX told Tiff about X, Ky, and Big D meeting together in the HN room. Ky questioned Tiff in front of Big D and X about whether they were all on the same page for the vote this week. Tiff knows that Ky knows about the attempted vote flip so she didn't fall into his trap. She said she knows that the CO men feel like they are carrying the load. She said she's not going to try to talk to them about flipping the vote. They were having this discussion in the kitchen. All of the other HGs were in the back yard. It was pretty interesting.

Later Tiff talked to the camera and said that she told Ky and X that she wasn't going to talk to them about flipping the vote. But that she is going to help DX with what he needs to say to them to flip the vote. She's not giving up. I love Tiff. Would love to see DX stay, but I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen. They might get Azah to flip, but I don't think Big D will keep DX. And who knows what side Chaddha will end up on since she's playing the rat game.

X goes in to his solitary sometime tomorrow. Chaddha helped DX with arguments to present to X just before he goes so that X can think about it while he's all alone. My guess is that DX will miss his shot at talking to X tomorrow. He's spoken to X today but his main points need to be made tomorrow.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, one other funny thing...the other day while talking to the camera Chaddha apologized to Nicole F for being critical of Nicole's game. Looks like Chaddha recognizes that she's playing the same rat game that Nicole played.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, I'm about 30 seconds away from losing my cool. Gonna take a deep breath... Thanks for allowing this vent. Whew


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good morning houseguests!

I'm off the computer (and feeds) today. I haven't had a chance to catch up on what happened last night. I hope I can get back on tonight and find that DX is staying. I like Claire, but DX brings more entertainment to the game.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

The report is vague, but it seems many fans have been breaching the BB set and yelling advice etc over the wall. CBS is reportedly adding 5 more guards to their 24 hr patrol.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That's an early time to take a commercial break, with the vote at 1-1. Trying to muster as much suspense as possible, but I predict a slaughter with the rest of the votes.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ohh, I thought things might've taken a turn with Kyland's vote!

Can someone tell me why the heck Big D can't say "I vote to evict ____" . He fumbles it every week. Is it on purpose?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I can only assume the producers weren't sure that would happen or else they could have had 2-2 caliber suspense during the commercials.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy to see Tiff win HOH. Would love to see her take out a male C/O member, but she'll stick to the plan. Wonder who her target will be - SB?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Ohh, I thought things might've taken a turn with Kyland's vote!
> 
> Can someone tell me why the heck Big D can't say "I vote to evict ____" . He fumbles it every week. Is it on purpose?


I've heard it explained as some type of dyslexia where he mixes up the syllables, but I've never heard him do that other than when he's trying to vote.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Big D says "I evote" every week copying some other reality star. At first people thought it was a mistake, but he's mentioned on the feeds this other person doing it, so it's just him copying her. Sorry I don't remember who he's copying. Maybe some Real Housewife?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm thrilled Tiff won HOH. Bummed that DX is out, but so happy for Tiff. SB is definitely going to be her target. I expect the stupid twist will mess things up and I can see her having to send home Claire on her HOH, which would suck.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DX's extended interview with Julie. Ky alluded to the CO, but DX still doesn't know who Ky is working with. Maybe he'll figure it out in jury.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTFT0l5ApLN/


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it appears the noms will be sb & ky, with x as the third nom, unless high rollers change plans.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Big D says "I evote" every week copying some other reality star.


Thank you for solving that cuz it's starting to drive me batty. I have no idea who he's referring to. Only person I remember screwing up was Meta World Peace on Celeb BB. He thought it was a vote to stay.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Claire won the coin and kept Tiff's noms the same. SB is freaking out. All of the CO know it was Claire but SB and Alyssa don't know.

From what I can gather, Tiff, Claire, and Chaddha all got $100 BBBucks from the vote. Not sure about the envelopes? 

Ky is annoying the CO by getting upset that they aren't telling him everything the minute it happens. The CO knew Claire was going to play and were able to tell other members, but Ky thinks he wasn't told soon enough. Ky has mentioned to most of the CO members that 'after all of the work he's done' he's going to be very upset if he's the first of the 6 to get sent to jury. You can imagine how well that's going over.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I can’t believe I’m rooting for SB (and her stupid glasses) to win veto.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

can't wait to see the look on claire's face when she learns about the co...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> I can't believe I'm rooting for SB (and her stupid glasses) to win veto.


Then Alyssa would go home this week?

I don't want Alyssa to go home this week. I want to keep SB on the block all week next to Ky and watch her really turn against Ky (she's already thrown him UTB to Tiff when Tiff was still HOH.) I think Alyssa would campaign against X (and Ky) if they were OTB together, but not as openly as SB will against Ky.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Big D says "I evote" every week copying some other reality star. At first people thought it was a mistake, but he's mentioned on the feeds this other person doing it, so it's just him copying her. Sorry I don't remember who he's copying. Maybe some Real Housewife?


I remember reading that it was Lindsay Lohan's mom who messed up when voting.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

playing in the pov comp: claire, sb, ky, x, alyssa, and hannah.

veto winner: hannah

the noms will probably stay the same, but hannah could pull x off without a renom, so we'll see, but either way, sb will likely be gone thursday.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Chaddha said she wants to take X off, but I think X will tell her not to do so because it looks suspect since X (Ky and SB) had a hand in taking out DX. So for appearances sake he thinks she should keep noms the same.

On the funny side, Big D is mad that Ky and X are acting upset about losing. He doesn't at all understand keeping up appearances.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Then Alyssa would go home this week?
> 
> I don't want Alyssa to go home this week. I want to keep SB on the block all week next to Ky and watch her really turn against Ky (she's already thrown him UTB to Tiff when Tiff was still HOH.) I think Alyssa would campaign against X (and Ky) if they were OTB together, but not as openly as SB will against Ky.


Probably, but there was the slim chance that Claire would've put up Big D, and the 3 Cookout men would all be nominated.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Does Hannah generally go by Chaddha in the house or Hanna? I only watch the tv episodes, but lurk here to see what is happening, and production has not changed to using Chaddha. It seems like the other HGs refer to her in both names. In the past, production would change how the name they use for a HGs if that HGs asks during the season.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Does Hannah generally go by Chaddha in the house or Hanna? I only watch the tv episodes, but lurk here to see what is happening, and production has not changed to using Chaddha. It seems like the other HGs refer to her in both names. In the past, production would change how the name they use for a HGs if that HGs asks during the season.


I thought the show went about this oddly. She does go by Chaddha (it's her last name), but the show was using Hannah for her. She didn't think the show would let her use it, but since Frenchie was using his last name, she started using it. The show never did a segment explaining it, and it seemed like they tried to only use clips where the hgs call her Hannah until recently. Now for the TV only viewers, they just started slipping it in occasionally.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ky is really screwing his position in the CO. He's campaigning hard to get Chaddha to use the Veto on him. X even said to Chaddha that they can make the F6 into a F5! The CO isn't going to send Ky home before F6, but they are all really tired of him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ky having 1:1's with everyone in the house has drawn unwanted attention from Claire (the HOH!). X and Tiff warned Ky about it and that really made Ky mad. He's ranting to Big D about it and got snarky with production when they told him to reattach his mic. What should have been a boring day has actually been pretty entertaining.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

One other question for the live feeders. Is Hannah really that popular? She has won 100 BB Bucks all three weeks. She barely registers on the episodes shown on TV. So, why was she getting such love from the audience? To me she is playing for 2nd place as everyone would want to take a person that has no resume (other than I was part of a large alliance) to the F2.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hannah used her veto on x, final noms are sb & ky, with sb likely going to jury.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> One other question for the live feeders. Is Hannah really that popular? She has won 100 BB Bucks all three weeks. She barely registers on the episodes shown on TV. So, why was she getting such love from the audience? To me she is playing for 2nd place as everyone would want to take a person that has no resume (other than I was part of a large alliance) to the F2.


DX was super popular, and Hannah was his closest ally so I imagine she got those votes.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> On the funny side, Big D is mad that Ky and X are acting upset about losing. He doesn't at all understand keeping up appearances.


This from Big D who put on an Oscar worthy performance when he was nominated!


hummingbird_206 said:


> Ky having 1:1's with everyone in the house has drawn unwanted attention from Claire (the HOH!). X and Tiff warned Ky about it and that really made Ky mad. He's ranting to Big D about it and got snarky with production when they told him to reattach his mic. What should have been a boring day has actually been pretty entertaining.


Ky is such a Diva/o! Glad he'll be the 1st CO target!
Today, heard Chaddha & Tiff strategizing on how to get rid of the male CO members. Hope it works!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Stylin said:


> Today, heard Chaddha & Tiff strategizing on how to get rid of the male CO members. Hope it works!!


once sb, claire, and alyssa are gone, it's all about winning power to decide who makes it to f3 - sure, alyssa or claire might win something soon, but i'm not counting on it, and they'll never rally enough votes to change who the co wants eliminated.

the next big action i'm waiting for is a double eviction, a de could really shake things up quickly - a jury battle back could be nice, too, but only if it's soon enough to matter.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> once sb, claire, and alyssa are gone, it's all about winning power to decide who makes it to f3 - sure, alyssa or claire might win something soon, but i'm not counting on it, and they'll never rally enough votes to change who the co wants eliminated.
> 
> the next big action i'm waiting for is a double eviction, a de could really shake things up quickly - a jury battle back could be nice, too, but only if it's soon enough to matter.


I've seen lots of speculation that it will be a triple eviction because of a 2 hour episode scheduled on Sept 16. That would suck so badly. Just like last season where we were robbed of the drama of having Dani on the block for a week due to the TE, the first CO evictions going so quickly will be annoying! I can't see a battle back happening because of Covid, but it would definitely add some drama.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

There was a tiny bit of excitement this morning when Tiff and Ky were talking in the open bedroom about SB going home tonight and who would give SB a sympathy vote. Alyssa was in one of the beds and they didn't notice her. They weren't keeping their voices down and mentioned 'the 6'. They had been talking for a a few minutes before Ky looked over, saw Alyssa in the bed, and then pointed her out to Tiff. I was watching live at the time and was yelling at them that she was there, but I guess they didn't hear me. They tried to recover and then split up. Alyssa didn't move. Ky went into the Coral BR and was berating himself. Then soon after the feeds cut for an HOH lockdown (standard for eviction day). Lots of excitement online gave way to disappointment when the feeds returned and it didn't appear Alyssa heard Tiff and Ky.

Feeds down now until eviction. After eviction there will be an endurance comp shown on the feeds. Most likely Slip N Slide or The Puppet Master (they hang from ropes attached to both arms and feet). Claire was the hidden HOH this week and will compete but has to throw it.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I was wondering how they would keep Claire's HOH hidden.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tiff is HoH.

First 3 to drop are HN's: Big D, Alyssa, and Claire.

At one point I thought I heard Tiff asking Ky if he was going to drop so they could throw to Azah, but he didn't. I think that's why Tiff held on. No one wanted another Ky HoH. Azah is going to be pissed again that she didn't get the HoH thrown to her.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i will be so happy when azah is off to jury, why anyone in bb believes they have the right to have a competition given to them is beyond my comprehension...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't know if this was the case for this hoh, but I know in past seasons, members of alliances have an agreement of who should win the hoh, if it's in their power to make it happen (like apparently it was in this case), keeps the alliance members happy, especially those who have not won and have not had pictures and letters.

Maybe they had an agreement... Maybe not, I don't know, but it's not unheard of for alliances to share the hoh when they can.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

in this case, i don't believe the discussion moved past "throw me the hoh." if she had strategy, discussed who her noms would be, and the co was in agreement, sure, but the co hasn't really met often as a group (once or twice?), and azah has zero strategy, other than wanting to be hoh, and expecting blind trust - i don't see that as an agreement, or a winning strategy for the co - if she wants to be hoh, she should win it.

plus, there's a developing split between the guys and ladies, each discussing how to best eliminate the others and when, so while big d might go along, i don't see ky or x throwing a comp to the ladies, just for the sake of doing it. of course, i could be completely wrong!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually I was wrong about Azah this time. She's bummed that she didn't win, but she isn't blaming people for not throwing it to her. 

X OTOH is pissed. He threw it (after Claire dropped and he's salty that Claire didn't drop sooner to become a HN sooner) and thought the plan was for Tiff and Ky to also throw it to Azah. But they didn't drop soon enough and Azah did drop. So then Tiff didn't want Ky to get a 3rd HoH and she wants to keep Claire for another week, so she held on to win. 

X wants to keep Alyssa and now just like with the wall comp, he's trying to change the agreement after the fact and is saying that they need to keep Alyssa so there will be a F7 all POC. Funny he wasn't worried about keeping all the POC to the end when he helped evict DX. X also seems to be wanting to convince Tiff to put up Ky next to Alyssa and told Big D he'd win the veto and take Alyssa down to force Tiff to put up Claire. My guess is Tiff would call his bluff and put up Big D next to Ky and send one of the CO home. Could be interesting! But I doubt it will happen. X and Alyssa will go up and Alyssa will go to jury.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks for the clarification - to be completely honest, this season is boring me to tears, i can barely bring myself to watch the sunday and wednesday shows - the co has been an effective alliance, but it makes for a very predictable season.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> thanks for the clarification - to be completely honest, this season is boring me to tears, i can barely bring myself to watch the sunday and wednesday shows - the co has been an effective alliance, but it makes for a very predictable season.


I barely watch the TV shows. I think they've done a horrible job with the edits. But I'm still enjoying the feeds.

I think this is the most interesting cast I've seen in a long time. There is always someone on some camera talking game and I find that interesting. I love Tiff, like or can tolerate most everyone else in the cast, and detest Ky. Yes the CO has made it predictable, but I still find the convos and relationships to be interesting. YMMV.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I was very surprised that Alyssa dropped so soon. Thought for sure she would be there at the end.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I've seen lots of speculation that it will be a triple eviction because of a 2 hour episode scheduled on Sept 16. That would suck so badly. Just like last season where we were robbed of the drama of having Dani on the block for a week due to the TE, the first CO evictions going so quickly will be annoying! I can't see a battle back happening because of Covid, but it would definitely add some drama.


Oh, and I was happy to see them confirm on the ep last night that it will be a DE this week and a DE the following week. So much better than a triple.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

noms are alyssa & x


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> noms are alyssa & x


Imagine that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Veto players Tiff, X, Alyssa, Chaddha, Big D, and Azah. From what I gather Tiff got HGC and picked Chaddha.

Still lots of whining from X about the HoH. Alyssa is really suffering being on slop. 

I hope either Tiff or X win the veto. Tiff wins, noms stay same so Claire stays and Alyssa goes. X wins veto and we get to see if he puts his money where his mouth is and takes Alyssa off....forcing Tiff to decide whether to put up Claire or a CO member. I think she'd put Azah or Big D if X forces her hand that way.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alyssa won veto. Looks like Claire will be going up and then out.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Alyssa won veto. Looks like Claire will be going up and then out.


No!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Alyssa won veto. Looks like Claire will be going up and then out.


Another HOH -> evictee. That will be three in a row.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, Alyssa winning the veto has made for the best feeds in weeks. Tiff is still putting up Claire, but lots of discussions and arguing about what Tiff tells Claire about why she's going OTB and about the CO.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sigh, I'm so bummed. Yesterday Tiff told Claire that Claire would be going OTB today. I cried when I saw them crying together. It was so very sad. I understand that Tiff is committed to the CO and she knew what might happen when she didn't throw this HoH. But it's still heartbreaking.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if the co was smart, they'd take out x instead, there probably won't be a better opportunity with the de on the way.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

so, did the lightbulb go off for Alyssa when Tiff put Claire up?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> so, did the lightbulb go off for Alyssa when Tiff put Claire up?


For a while now Alyssa has recognized what's happening. She made a comment to Claire last week that about it. She tried to have a convo with Azah and Big D about it last night which sent Big D running out of the room and Azah didn't really comment.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Sigh, I'm so bummed. Yesterday Tiff told Claire that Claire would be going OTB today. I cried when I saw them crying together. It was so very sad. I understand that Tiff is committed to the CO and she knew what might happen when she didn't throw this HoH. But it's still heartbreaking.


Geez!! Still shocked Claire is going on the block. I'm sure they'll show it on tv. Am really sad for Tiff & Claire - my 2 of favs. Tiff only has herself to blame even though I agree she was smart not to let Ky win. 
Did Tiff tell Claire about the CO? I noticed that Ky has been revealing it in his goodbye messages. Seems like that isn't what the group agreed on...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stylin said:


> Geez!! Still shocked Claire is going on the block. I'm sure they'll show it on tv. Am really sad for Tiff & Claire - my 2 of favs. Tiff only has herself to blame even though I agree she was smart not to let Ky win.
> Did Tiff tell Claire about the CO? I noticed that Ky has been revealing it in his goodbye messages. Seems like that isn't what the group agreed on...


No she didn't mention the alliance and even said No when Claire asked if she was in an alliance. Tiff said her personal values would not let her be responsible for putting Azah, Chaddha, Big D, Ky, and X on the block next to each other meaning one of them would go home.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Which is basically what CO is founded on, so half true/ half lie... So Sneaky Ky has basically been trying to taint the jury against the others in his gb messages. I want him out sooo bad! I haven't liked him from the start.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww, that was so sad... Claire is such a sweetheart and a trooper for understanding. I love her even more now than I did before.


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Stylin said:


> Awww, that was so sad... Claire is such a sweetheart and a trooper for understanding. I love her even more now than I did before.


"A trooper for understanding" what? That there is an alliance based on skin color? Racism? Because she's sacrificing her game for some type of reparation to African American's? It's a shame that so many think this is some kind of honorable season. BB is handing the award to a person of color, they aren't earning it. If a group of Caucasians built an alliance and vocalized that the rules of the alliance were to never vote out a white person...only a white person can win, etc....CBS/BB would kick them off the show.

Once again, affirmative action telling the person of color that you're not good enough to do this on your won merit. Shameful.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Why don't you just *STFU*??? Take your opinion to another forum. There are enough FORUMS out there for you to go discuss. Why are you constantly trying to force it here?? You keep mentioning it and no one has answered you - *TAKE THE HINT and KEEP IT MOOOVING!* It's not the forum for it. NOBODY HERE CARES WHAT YOU THINK! Buddy, I've had bones to pick with the past 20 seasons, but I don't come in here and pollute the thread with them.
... and BTW, just because a group doesn't (consciously) "vocalize" their thoughts or intentions, doesn't erase it's existence. 
*Subject closed*


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

@Stylin Please don't feed the troll. We've done a great job ignoring that crap in this thread. I'd hate to see you get a ban because that's just what he wants. Suggest you delete your post and ignore like the rest of us are doing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Claire voted out

Chaddha is the is HoH! I expect she will put up Alyssa and X, but we'll see! Tiff should be safe, yay!!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

X and Alyssa the noms. X wins Veto. Ky is the renom.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

A part of me was thinking it would've been smart to let Ky win, so he can't play next week when it really matters. I want him and Big D on the block next week... or maybe they should backdoor Ky.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Why wasn't Ky allowed to play in the Veto? In the end it didn't matter.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Why wasn't Ky allowed to play in the Veto? In the end it didn't matter.


Julie said it was a random draw to determine players for the veto, with Ky having to sit out.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> Julie said it was a random draw to determine players for the veto.


Have they always done this on double evictions? Just seemed weird to me.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Have they always done this on double evictions? Just seemed weird to me.


Was weird to me too.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Have they always done this on double evictions? Just seemed weird to me.


Yes, this is how they have done it in the past. A random draw during the commercial break.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ky won the HoH. Big D was close to winning and is of course whining and crying that he lost. It was something with eggs. I'm guessing the one where they move them up through chicken wire. No idea who Ky will nom later today.

I'm looking forward to the extended interviews with Claire and Alyssa.


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Stylin said:


> Why don't you just *STFU*??? Take your opinion to another forum. There are enough FORUMS out there for you to go discuss. Why are you constantly trying to force it here?? You keep mentioning it and no one has answered you - *TAKE THE HINT and KEEP IT MOOOVING!* It's not the forum for it. NOBODY HERE CARES WHAT YOU THINK! Buddy, I've had bones to pick with the past 20 seasons, but I don't come in here and pollute the thread with them.
> ... and BTW, just because a group doesn't (consciously) "vocalize" their thoughts or intentions, doesn't erase it's existence.
> *Subject closed*


*Subject opened*
So you support racism. Not surprised. Good luck with that in the future.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Ky won the HoH.


Arghhh, I was afraid that might happen. Worse case scenario! It'll probably be Tiff as the target.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stylin said:


> Arghhh, I was afraid that might happen. Worse case scenario! It'll probably be Tiff as the target.


I think you're right.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Claire's extended interview with Julie

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTpZSHsAoGo/


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think you're right.


 Yep, Ky and X are discussing Tiff the target & Chadha with D or Azah as replacement.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alyssa's exit interview with Parade. She still thinks X is loyal and trustworthy. Wonder how hurt/mad she's going to be when she finds out he's not?
Big Brother 23's Alyssa Lopez Still Believes She Was a Pawn in the Double Eviction


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

don't forget to pad sunday night's show @ 7:30pm/8:30pm on the east coast if you're recording, cbs, sports, and all...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Kyland won the veto. It was the comics competition.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ky didn't use the veto, final noms are tiff & hannah.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

It’s X or Ky for the win. No way Azah or the other remaining woman wins the next HOH. The three guys and Azah after the double eviction Thursday?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

a new online poll was out today about afp, and while the results will take a day or two, it appears dx is the early fave...


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> It's X or Ky for the win. No way Azah or the other remaining woman wins the next HOH. The three guys and Azah after the double eviction Thursday?


Yep. And what really sucks is that next weeks HOH comp won't be physical, so it's something Tiff could've done well in. Hopefully Chaddha will win it. But no one wins in the finals against X, except maybe Tiff. 


NorthAlabama said:


> a new online poll was out today about afp, and while the results will take a day or two, it appears dx is the early fave...


 Wish it was Claire.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The back yard is closed. This is very early so lots of speculation on what's happening this week especially given the 2 hour episode coming up.

I like this theory especially if it's Tiff and Chaddha voted out.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437502100393451522


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The back yard is closed. This is very early so lots of speculation on what's happening this week especially given the 2 hour episode coming up.
> 
> I like this theory especially if it's Tiff and Chaddha voted out.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437502100393451522


i want dx to have a chance, so my biggest wish is for a jury battle back following the de - same idea, more players.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Yep. And what really sucks is that next weeks HOH comp won't be physical, so it's something Tiff could've done well in. Hopefully Chaddha will win it. But no one wins in the finals against X, except maybe Tiff.
> Wish it was Claire.


Tiff for AFH.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Tiff for AFH.


I really hope it's online voting and not texting.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I really hope it's online voting and not texting.


I forgot about that. What a weird way to make us vote. Anyone remember the year that we had to vote by chatting with a robot?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ha, CBS never takes down its old pages. Here's the instructions for the CBS Messenger Bot:

How To Use The CBS Bot On Facebook Messenger, Kik, And Skype


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The back yard is closed. This is very early so lots of speculation on what's happening this week especially given the 2 hour episode coming up.
> I like this theory especially if it's Tiff and Chaddha voted out.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437502100393451522


Crossing fingers!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Ha, CBS never takes down its old pages. Here's the instructions for the CBS Messenger Bot:
> 
> How To Use The CBS Bot On Facebook Messenger, Kik, And Skype


I don't remember that at all. Doesn't look like something I would have tried to use so that's probably why I don't remember.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't remember that at all. Doesn't look like something I would have tried to use so that's probably why I don't remember.


I remember trying and it barely working, and then by the end of the season, they just let us vote on the website as an alternative. It did fit the theme of S20 with the robot, but it just made it harder to vote.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like they might be pre-filming the eviction, etc. Chaddha and Tiff were given their suitcases yesterday (a day early). HGs were woken early today which is unusual for a Wednesday since usually nothing is happening on a Wednesday. Feeds are down now with the pets playing which indicates something happening (short breaks are the WBRB message). All of this along with the backyard closing early means something out of the norm is up.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Audio leaks on the feeds revealing the next HOH and Veto will both be mental comps. Veto will be What the Bleep. Ky 'won' the veto rehearsal and production booing can be heard.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

From the ep, Tiff out first.
DE HOH Azah, noms X and Chaddha, Veto Ky and he took X down. Ky and X vote out Chaddha

Feeds came back after the ep. Looks like they already had the HOH comp and X is in the HOH bed studying days by himself.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

week 10 (random, unscientific) poll results, dx wins afp 5-1: dx 54%, tiff 11%, x 9%


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Feeds came back after the ep. Looks like they already had the HOH comp and X is in the HOH bed studying days by himself.


the hoh room is nice, but the power this week is the veto - ky, big d, or azah? my money is on ky.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> the hoh room is nice, but the power this week is the veto - ky, big d, or azah? my money is on ky.


X is obviously safe no matter what. if azah or big D win the veto, Ky goes home. If X or Ky win the veto, noms stay the same and Ky votes out probably Big D.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Noms are Ky and Azah. X spent a lot of time last night convincing Big D to vote out Ky if the noms stay the same. Big D finally agreed with X, but it's Big D, so who knows what he will actually do? X did tell everyone that if he wins veto the noms will stay the same. Looking like the veto comp will still be tomorrow since they didn't wake the houseguests early today. I still haven't seen or heard any mention of what the HoH comp was that X won.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

There's a poll up to vote for AFG. I voted Tiff. Here's where it stands right now (I cut off the bottom few since I didn't want to hassle with trying to get a screenshot of whole thing.) It's not the actual voting, just a poll.
Big Brother 23 - America's Favorite Houseguest


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

X won veto. It was days and some of the questions were what day did Chaddah fall out of the hammock and (almost?) get a concussion. Another was what day was the oven fire. 

Ky is being a jerk about losing. From what I gather he came in last behind Big D and Azah. Ha! X definitely won't use the veto on Ky, but he's been sketched out by Big D so he might take down Azah if she agrees to vote out Ky.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have to believe Azah would do anything X asked her to do. Bye Ky.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

And I said to myself when Ky took down X in the last veto ... "Big, big mistake, you just lost".


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I would love this a billion if final two was Azah and Derek F! They're both so epically bad at this game.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the veto ceremony will be held during thursday's live show (instead of today), and hoh x is unlikely to use his veto, leaving ky and azah on the block.

big d is torn - he's worried how the jury will react if he evotes to vict ky - i believe he's overthinking this, and his concerns should be focused elsewhere, like finally winning a comp, _any _comp...


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> the veto ceremony will be held during thursday's live show (instead of today), and hoh x is unlikely to use his veto, leaving ky and azah on the block.
> 
> big d is torn - he's worried how the jury will react if he *evotes to vict* ky - i believe he's overthinking this, and his concerns should be focused elsewhere, like finally winning a comp, _any _comp...


I see what you did there. Nice.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> the veto ceremony will be held during thursday's live show (instead of today), and hoh x is unlikely to use his veto, leaving ky and azah on the block.
> 
> big d is torn - he's worried how the jury will react if he evotes to vict ky - i believe he's overthinking this, and his concerns should be focused elsewhere, like finally winning a comp, _any _comp...


I think the veto ceremony and live eviction will both be on Wednesday. Thursday should be part 1 of the final HoH. I think.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The episode tonight was well worth watching. The eviction and immediately after the vote was epic. I don't want to spoil anything in case people are holding off on watching but it's just....wow.

Here's a transcript I stole from Reddit of the after vote convo. 


Spoiler: After vote conversation



kyland's eviction conversation right before stepping out of the house

kyland: any reason?
xavier: the game.
kyland: what about the game? [louder] what about the game?
xavier: you'll find out, ky.
kyland: oh, man. i mean i just don't understand [why wasn't there a] notice?
big d: kyland, you know as a game point of view i can't beat you so i'd rather go against azah than you.
kyland: no, i understand your side. i'm wondering [why] no heads up or anything from this guy (xavier). [talks to xavier] i mean i kept you in the last week.
xavier: mhmm.
[silence]
kyland: is this just uh...
xavier: this is how the game goes, ky.
kyland: no, of course! no! no! no! no! i thought that like it was a whole challenge-
xavier: i would've given you a heads up but i respect you too much as a player and given that he (big d) was the sole vote to evict, i knew that if you had time, you probably could have made things go another way.
kyland: [fake smile] yeah, i mean, i thought the whole kobe (xavier's nephew/recently deceased brother's son) thing... raising him to be a man and face challenges and stuff-
xavier: are you talking about my nephew right now?
kyland: i'm asking right now... [he's] named after kobe and kobe doesn't step down from a challenge. he accepts it.
xavier: i suggest you stop talking about my nephew.
kyland: i think that that's not really up to me. i think that if your nephew has nobody to look up to-
xavier: keep talking about my nephew right now [steps closer to kyland].
kyland: if your nephew has nobody to look up to then [indistinguishable as azah steps in talking] is gonna figure how to raise him. how to teach him how to be a man.
julie: kyland. kyland.
xavier: julie's waiting on you.
julie: kyland, i need you to leave right now, kyland.
kyland: no, i just think that's some bull****. he doesn't have a man-
xavier: walk.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The episode tonight was well worth watching. The eviction and immediately after the vote was epic. I don't want to spoil anything in case people are holding off on watching but it's just....wow.
> 
> Here's a transcript I stole from Reddit of the after vote convo.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That was a dick move by Ky.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Going forward I'm not going to tag discussion of the veto last night since this is the feeds/spoiler thread. I just wanted to make sure all time zones had a chance to view the craziness.

X won the first part of the HOH (shocker!)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm just catching up on the feeds from last night. Looks like X is using Ky's BS as motivation. X in the boat room right after feeds return:


> What kind of role model are you for your nephew? You know what Ky? I'll show you. I'll show you by winning. First part done.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Azah was going through jury votes with X and she correctly pointed out that SB is going to be mad at Ky for the unnecessary lies that Ky told SB.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Big D has mentioned several times that Ky took his ring and Big D is not happy about it.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Couldn't believe Ky's. Think it was the saltiest exit in BB history. He really wanted to stand there and have a full argument! Just when I thought I couldn't dislike him more, he reminds me why he's so unlikeable. Happy to see him go!

Big D saying he's carried Azah to Final 3!?! And he's a threat!?... And Azah claiming she 'played' the game to get to Final 3!?! Hilarious! What delusional pie have they been eating?

As much as I do not feel Azah or Big D deserve to win 2nd place, I will say that Big D has been more entertaining (BB's Greatest Hits soundtrack lol), so would give him 2nd.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

azah won round 2 of the final hoh against big d, so she'll face-off against x for the last hoh on finale night.

it's official - big d made it to finale night without winning a single comp (and he is fully aware of this, too) - will x or azah choose big d for second place? i guess we'll find out soon enough...


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Big Brother's Kyland Doesn't Regret Comments About Xavier's Family

*Us Weekly: You had had words with Xavier and Big D on your way out, specifically mentioning something personal about Xavier's family. Do you have regrets on the way you exited the house?*

*Kyland Young:* As far as exiting the house, I would look at my conversation with Big D. I told him that his best strategic move would be to send me out if Xavier didn't use the veto. So, I hold no ill will or disrespect toward him. And honestly, I don't hold ill will or disrespect toward anyone. I'm a very literal person. I wouldn't say blunt because I think blunt sometimes lacks honesty. As far as literal, I look at the words that I said to Xavier, and I hope that other people do the same. Him and I had had extensive conversations about people that we admire such as Kobe Bryant and Goku, and specifically how we love that they are people who face their competition head on, one-on-one, at their best. They give them an opportunity, like, "Hey, I want you at your best because I want to go head-to-head with you.

I thought that that was something that Xavier and I aligned on because that's what he told me they cared about. That's what he told me that they valued. That's what he told me that his family valued. I called out how this move proved that that was untrue. The words that I said aren't something I regret because objectively they were true. Did I realize that they would also strike a chord? Of course, you got to have some fun on your way out. But as far as my word choice, I feel good about that because I know that if you run it back and look at the actual words used, there was nothing I said that wasn't objectively true, given the context of the conversations that Xavier and I had. So, obviously, I hope that him and his family take no personal offense to it when they take in that context and the literal words themselves.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stylin said:


> Big Brother's Kyland Doesn't Regret Comments About Xavier's Family
> 
> *Us Weekly: You had had words with Xavier and Big D on your way out, specifically mentioning something personal about Xavier's family. Do you have regrets on the way you exited the house?*
> 
> ...


He thinks it was 'fun' to taunt X about his recently deceased brother and his now fatherless nephew? He practiced that crap to the cameras. He is such a jerk.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Big D has mentioned several times that Ky took his ring and Big D is not happy about it.


Turns out the ring was given to Big D by his father, Smokin' Joe Frazier. During the veto ceremony you can see Ky remove the ring from his finger and put it in his pants pocket. It wasn't the great big ring Ky wore all season. Big D gave his ring Ky as collateral. I was feeling bad for Big D, but now I'm back to 'he's just an idiot'. I guess maybe he doesn't understand how collateral works? But he's still an idiot. I was thinking Ky would be a jerk for keeping Big D's ring, but he would be justified in keeping it if it was collateral. Being a 'gentleman' as he claims to be, Ky should give the ring back though, even if he would be technically in the right for keeping it. I detest both Ky and Big D, so I don't really care what happens but some drama over the whole thing is entertaining to me.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> azah won round 2 of the final hoh against big d, so she'll face-off against x for the last hoh on finale night.
> 
> it's official - big d made it to finale night without winning a single comp (and he is fully aware of this, too) - will x or azah choose big d for second place? i guess we'll find out soon enough...


I'm really torn on this. I don't think either Azah nor X would take each other so Big D gets $75K for being the worst HG of the season. That really annoys me. OTOH I think it's going to be entertaining to see Big D attempt his 'I ran the season' delusions on the jury who knows damn well the dude did nothing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> He thinks it was 'fun' to taunt X about his recently deceased brother and his now fatherless nephew? He practiced that crap to the cameras. He is such a jerk.


yes, ky practiced his speech, but if x hadn't reacted, it would have been a non-issue, and only ky would have suffered for being a jerk - now x looks like he's as big of a jerk as ky (which is probably true) - they deserved each other, and ky exposed x in the process (a last gasp game play move).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, ky practiced his speech, but if x hadn't reacted, it would have been a non-issue, and only ky would have suffered for being a jerk - now x looks like he's as big of a jerk as ky (which is probably true) - they deserved each other, and ky exposed x in the process (a last gasp game play move).


I agree that X is a jerk in many ways but I'm not following how X telling Ky not to talk about his nephew makes him a jerk? Because that's all X did while Ky was taunting him. What am I missing? How is X the jerk in this convo?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree that X is a jerk in many ways but I'm not following how X telling Ky not to talk about his nephew makes him a jerk? Because that's all X did while Ky was taunting him. What am I missing? How is X the jerk in this convo?


I'm with you. I think X showed considerable restraint. Ky deserved a heaping helping of knuckle sandwich.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree that X is a jerk in many ways but I'm not following how X telling Ky not to talk about his nephew makes him a jerk? Because that's all X did while Ky was taunting him. What am I missing? How is X the jerk in this convo?


it was x that brought his family into the game, not ky - x used his family to advance himself in the game and to manipulate ky to gain ky's loyalty, only to betray ky when it mattered, so x should have been called out, imho (preferably at a different time).

he angrily advanced towards ky, while his mannerisms were threatening and confrontational, when he was just being called out for the hypocrisy of using his family to further himself in the game, only to backtrack when the decision presented itself - ky was a jerk for calling him out, but x was just as much of a jerk for his reaction.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree that X is a jerk in many ways but I'm not following how X telling Ky not to talk about his nephew makes him a jerk? Because that's all X did while Ky was taunting him. What am I missing? How is X the jerk in this convo?


What did X mutter under his breath right before that? Something about game play and you will see? Honestly I don't get all the hate for Ky prior to Thursday. I didn't care for X from when he made a deal for safety with Derek X and then right after the comp tried to include his whole team. He always came across as arrogant to me. I liked that Ky stayed loyal to him and Big D. Which was his downfall.

I didn't watch the feeds but do remember X talking about being a good role model for his nephew. I don't think I saw all the Kobe Bryant talk surrounding that.

Doesn't seem like an honorable move to talk all that and then not go through with taking Ky to the end and letting the best man win.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> it was x that brought his family into the game, not ky - x used his family to advance himself in the game and to manipulate ky to gain ky's loyalty, only to betray ky when it mattered, so x should have been called out, imho.
> 
> he angrily advanced towards ky, while his mannerisms were threatening and confrontational, when he was just being called out for the hypocrisy of using his family to further himself in the game, only to backtrack when the decision presented itself - ky was a jerk for calling him out, but x was just as much of a jerk for his reaction.


I don't see the very few times that X brought up his family in the same way that you do at all. X was asked about the bracelet he wore early in the season and explained about his brother's death. All of his grieving about his brother, including being very upset when the bracelet broke, was done by himself, not in front of other houseguests, and certainly not to Ky. The only convo X and Ky had about X's nephew and the money was when discussing what they would each do with the money and X told Ky that he'd like to make sure his nephew is financially ok. I watch a lot of the feeds, but maybe I missed some convo where X was manipulating Ky? Please point me to a place to flashback and I'll view it.

And I didn't see X's reaction to Ky as threatening. Actually just the opposite, I saw X with his hands behind his back and reacting in a disbelieving manner, not threatening. I understand you seeing it differently.

Anyhoo, I now understand you comment. I don't agree, but I get it. Thanks for explaining in more detail.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't see the very few times that X brought up his family in the same way that you do at all. X was asked about the bracelet he wore early in the season and explained about his brother's death. All of his grieving about his brother, including being very upset when the bracelet broke, was done by himself, not in front of other houseguests, and certainly not to Ky. The only convo X and Ky had about X's nephew and the money was when discussing what they would each do with the money and X told Ky that he'd like to make sure his nephew is financially ok. I watch a lot of the feeds, but maybe I missed some convo where X was manipulating Ky? Please point me to a place to flashback and I'll view it.
> 
> And I didn't see X's reaction to Ky as threatening. Actually just the opposite, I saw X with his hands behind his back and reacting in a disbelieving manner, not threatening. I understand you seeing it differently.
> 
> Anyhoo, I now understand you comment. I don't agree, but I get it. Thanks for explaining in more detail.


x said he wanted to demonstrate to his nephew the characteristics of kobe bryant - kobe wanted to compete against the best in the game - so x wanted to to be a strong male figure to his nephew now that his father was gone. then, x dumped ky at the first opportunity, therefore eliminating the only other formidable player left among the three choices - hypocrisy at it's finest, which may have been a good game move, but hypocrisy nonetheless, and not the stated kobe bryant example.

i had no trouble seeing the anger in x at ky's comment, and i didn't miss that he walked towards ky instead of walking away - julie noticed it, too, you could hear it in her voice, she was desperate to separate them to prevent further escalation during the live show, that could potentially lead to violence - they were both wrong, and the only example x displayed for his nephew is toxic masculinity, which will get no one anywhere.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jcondon said:


> What did X mutter under his breath right before that? Something about game play and you will see? Honestly I don't get all the hate for Ky prior to Thursday. I didn't care for X from when he made a deal for safety with Derek X and then right after the comp tried to include his whole team. He always came across as arrogant to me. I liked that Ky stayed loyal to him and Big D. Which was his downfall.
> 
> I didn't watch the feeds but do remember X talking about being a good role model for his nephew. I don't think I saw all the Kobe Bryant talk surrounding that.
> 
> Doesn't seem like an honorable move to talk all that and then not go through with taking Ky to the end and letting the best man win.


I posted the transcript of the exit convo upthread if you want the exact words said.

Ky and X are both very arrogant. I don't like any of the Cookout men. The TV episodes do not give a good representation of what's actually happening in the house. That's why I started watching the feeds years ago.

Ky had no loyalty to X (and vice versa) before the final 6 other than the loyalty the whole Cookout had to get everyone to the F6. Ky's beef with Tiff after Tiff won her second HOH is why Ky switched his loyalty to X. So it's not like X and Ky had this major relationship the whole game and X turned at the end because that's not how it happened.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I posted the transcript of the exit convo upthread if you want the exact words said.
> 
> Ky and X are both very arrogant. I don't like any of the Cookout men. The TV episodes do not give a good representation of what's actually happening in the house. That's why I started watching the feeds years ago.
> 
> Ky had no loyalty to X (and vice versa) before the final 6 other than the loyalty the whole Cookout had to get everyone to the F6. Ky's beef with Tiff after Tiff won her second HOH is why Ky switched his loyalty to X. So it's not like X and Ky had this major relationship the whole game and X turned at the end because that's not how it happened.


it takes big egos to cast a season of bb, no matter how any hg appears on camera. ky was more upset he didn't make a move to take out x earlier and paid with his exit to jury, more than anything x said to him about family - ky's comments had little or nothing to do with x's nephew, it was specifically aimed to tee x off, and it worked, _because x allowed it to work_.

if x had laughed in ky's face then walked away, ky would have been the only casualty of that nasty exchange, but x's reaction showed x's true colors, too. that's why i'm done with both of them, and want either azah or big d to win - enough of this type-a personality, ego and arrogance bs already, this is also a game of skill and finesse, not just raw displays of power and chest thumping - they were both disgusting.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Big D might be running his mouth out of 2nd place. And I'm all for it. He's been so nasty to Azah that X had to try to mediate last night. And he's back at it this morning. I'd love it if X and Azah make a pact to take each other and cut Big Delusional. I think Azah would still have a good chance at winning if she explained to the jury that she brought X because Big delusional doesn't deserve 2nd place money and explained all the crap Big D has been saying. And I'd be ok with either X or Azah winning at this point.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

How would attacking D win you votes against X? Wouldn't be better if she took D and tell the jury all the crap he's said?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if x makes it to final 2, he wins with this jury, hands down - it won't be unanimous, but it won't be close, either.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't want Big D to win the 2nd place money. So I'm dreaming of ways for Azah to cut him. Let me manifest, please.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

big d has been practicing his final 2 speech this afternoon (from bbn):


> Derek started practicing his speech...saying that that he has played the best game out of all of the houseguest thus far. He says that the reason for saying that is simple, he put together six people and made the best alliance and most successful alliance ever. He also mentioned that once he knew that he wasn't going to be able to win any competitions...he made a final two deal with a big competitor (Xavier). He added that he also knew that he would have to take out a big competitor in this game and as soon as he had the power, he did (Kyland)
> 
> He also talked about how he has always made it clear to everyone in the house that no one would be safe with him, no matter how great of a relationship they had. He adds that his strong social game is what kept him safe while he was on the block three times. He mentions that the first time he was on the block, he volunteered to prove to his fellow Cookout members that he was a leader and would be willing to go up just like everyone else. He added that while he was on the block one of the other two times, someone from outside of his alliance was willing to take him down, which says a lot about his social game. Meanwhile, he was the only one in the Cookout that didn't have a duo partner in the master plan that Tiffany came up with.
> 
> ...he added that he kept telling everyone that he was a threat and all they did was laugh in his face. Now he's sitting in F2 and they are sitting in Jury.


wow...just, wow. tiff will be interested to hear about how big d created the co alliance (she may have something to say about that, we'll might hear on finale night). also, insulting the jury by saying they laughed at him may not be the best strategy to win their votes, but who knows? 

the sad part? it's probably much better reasoning than azah will present, based on her conversations and expectations to date ("i wanted to win hoh more often, but no one threw it to me!")...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't want Big D to win the 2nd place money. So I'm dreaming of ways for Azah to cut him. Let me manifest, please.


Today Azah told X that she is going to pray about it tonight, but she's leaning toward taking X to the F2 if she wins the comp. Yee haw as Big D would try to say!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> big d has been practicing his final 2 speech this afternoon (from bbn):
> ​wow...just, wow. tiff will be interested to hear about how big d created the co alliance (she may have something to say about that, we'll might hear on finale night). also, insulting the jury by saying they laughed at him may not be the best strategy to win their votes, but who knows?
> 
> the sad part? it's probably much better reasoning than azah will present, based on her conversations and expectations to date ("i wanted to win hoh more often, but no one threw it to me!")...


In her exit interviews Tiff has been saying that Big D created the CO, although it was without Chaddha. And of course he had no plan on how to do anything, but he is given credit by Tiff for the creation.

And I hold out hope for Azah to have a good speech if she's F2. She gave a great speech when OTB at F4. She really understands the game and from discussions with X and Big Delusional this week it's obvious she knew what was happening in the house while both of those guys were clueless. She was a terrible player, and she's said that herself, too, saying watching from home is a lot different than actually being in the game.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here was the best part of Big Delusional's practice speech (yes he really said this)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442254005967675398


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> if x had laughed in ky's face then walked away, ky would have been the only casualty of that nasty exchange, but x's reaction showed x's true colors, too. that's why i'm done with both of them, and want either azah or big d to win - enough of this type-a personality, ego and arrogance bs already, this is also a game of skill and finesse, not just raw displays of power and chest thumping - they were both disgusting.


If X walked away Ky would've followed him. X tried to ignore Ky, but he persisted. He basically refused to leave. Ky knew X's sore spot and kept picking it. It would enrage anyone - male or female.
Kyland's family/team posted an apology on his behalf. So hopefully they'll be able to explain to him what was so wrong with his exit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BigBrother/comments/put3h2

Hearing about D's latest antics has made me root for Azah as 2nd place. AFAIC, X has already won.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Stylin said:


> If X walked away Ky would've followed him. X tried to ignore Ky, but he persisted. He basically refused to leave. Ky knew X's sore spot and kept picking it. It would enrage anyone - male or female.


you don't know if ky would have followed x, that's conjecture - of course it enraged x, that was ky's goal, and it worked, because it was x that approached ky.


> Kyland's family/team posted an apology on his behalf. So hopefully they'll be able to explain to him what was so wrong with his exit.


ky's family cannot apologize on ky's behalf, it's meaningless - they may be embarrassed by his behavior, and that's what they should have said, but any apology must come from him, not anyone else.


> Hearing about D's latest antics has made me root for Azah as 2nd place. AFAIC, X has already won.


big d is probably one of the worst bb players in the history of the game, if not the worst, but compared to the rest of the season, it would be fitting for him to finish in second place, but i hope not - i really like azah, even as bad as she is at the game, and would love for her to finish second, or even win, if the jury is bitter once they find out about the co.

in any case, ky's behavior was bad, but that doesn't excuse x's behavior, either - two wrongs don't make a right, and i'm still done with both of them.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> big d is probably one of the worst bb players in the history of the game, if not the worst, but compared to the rest of the season, it would be fitting for him to finish in second place, but i hope not - i really like azah, even as bad as she is at the game, and would love for her to finish second, or even win, if the jury is bitter once they find out about the co.


There were worse even in this season, Frenchy was terrible that's why he was evicted 2nd. D is the most delusional though.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh, looks like Big D's guilt tripping Azah is working. He gave her a big sad song and dance this morning, before she was even out of bed, about not being able to sleep last night. She later told him that yesterday she was 70-30 and now she's 55-45. And she told X she wants to talk to him later today. Nooooo!

But really, I think all Azah's angst about who she'd take to F2 is going to be moot because X is going to win the final HOH. And I'm pretty sure X is going to take big Delusional especially after Azah told X this morning that he should honor his deal.

And my P+ sub just ran out so I can't watch the feeds for the rest of the day.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Big thks to Realityboy, Hummingbird and all the Feeders this season!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Results


Spoiler: And the winner is:



Winner X
2nd Pl Big D
3rd Pl Azah


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Top 2 vote getters for AFHG are Tiffany and DerekX
Winner is Tiffany!!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Julie spent all summer social distancing and “air hugging” single HGs who had been isolated for weeks.

And then when the stage has close to a dozen people, the majority who have NOT been isolated she starts shaking hands and standing shoulder to shoulder.

What the heck?!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Here was the best part of Big Delusional's practice speech (yes he really said this)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442254005967675398


So he wasn't just nervous during all those evictions?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> So he wasn't just nervous during all those evictions?


If you're referring to his "evote to vict" that was his shoutout to someone that's been described in some of the other threads. It was intentional on his part.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Julie spent all summer social distancing and "air hugging" single HGs who had been isolated for weeks.
> 
> And then when the stage has close to a dozen people, the majority who have NOT been isolated she starts shaking hands and standing shoulder to shoulder.
> 
> What the heck?!


I'm assuming the protocol was in place to ensure the show wouldn't have to go into quarantine and get put into hiatus or cancelled. Now that the show is over, that doesn't matter (to the production company).


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

... but Julie still did the air-hug with Azah when she was evicted earlier in the episode.

And, everyone on the stage was either quarantined either in the BB house or the jury house. The families and folks who were sent home earlier weren't there; they connected via Zoom.

I also thought Julie seemed more emotional than she usually is at the end of this season.

Overall, I thought the pace of this last episode was much better than previous season. And lastly, I really liked how they revealed the houseguests' secrets; I enjoyed seeing the reactions.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I also enjoyed the reveal of the secrets. I wanted Chaddha to reveal that she's a competitive hip-hop dancer in addition to her scholastic achievements. I saw one video of her and she's really good. Every time she would play down her physical abilities (saying she has 'weak lungs') I'd laugh.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting article in Time about the Cookout
How Big Brother Finally Got Its First Black Winner


----------

